# Εκλογές ή μπάνιο;



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2009)

Μπλογκ εναντίον της πολυδιαφημιζόμενης -και προωθούμενης- αποχής:
http://contra-voting.blogspot.com/ , με κεντρικό σύνθημα "χάσε ένα μπάνιο για να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους"






Αν τελικά θα τον χάσουν τον ύπνο τους, συζητιέται...


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Φαφαφα, "επίσημο" σπαμ από την ΕΕ...


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Μπλογκ εναντίον της πολυδιαφημιζόμενης -και προωθούμενης- αποχής:
> http://contra-voting.blogspot.com/ , με κεντρικό σύνθημα "χάσε ένα μπάνιο για να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους"


Χαριτωμένα τα μπανεράκια, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς το κόνσεπτ. Ότι πρέπει πάση θυσία να ψηφίσουμε, αρκεί να μην ψηφίσουμε ΝΔ (ή ΛΑΟΣ); Επομένως, είτε ψηφίσεις Γιωργάκη είτε Τσίπρα είτε ΚΚΕ Μπουλκουμέ, είναι ένα και το αυτό; Και πώς είναι τόσο σίγουροι οι δημιουργοί του μπλογκ ότι δεν θα πάνε για μπάνιο και ψηφοφόροι της ΝΔ; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Μόνη λύση τελικά η περιφερόμενη κάλπη στις παραλίες, (χρονικά) μεταξύ του κουλουρά και του τύπου που πουλάει ντόνατς.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2009)

Οπότε, θα μπορούν να ψηφίζουν και με -αληθινά- όστρακα!

@ Stathis: Φαντάζομαι οτι θεωρούν τους ψηφοφόρους της Ν.Δ. πιο συνεπείς και συσπειρωμένους, ίσως λόγω του Καταλληλότερου.


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2009)

Elsa said:


> @ Stathis: Φαντάζομαι οτι θεωρούν τους ψηφοφόρους της Ν.Δ. πιο συνεπείς και συσπειρωμένους, ίσως λόγω του Καταλληλότερου.


Ή τους θεωρούν τόσο κρετίνους, που πιστεύουν ότι δεν ξέρουν κολύμπι...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Κολύμπι;  Δεν ήξερα ότι στις παραλίες πάμε για κολύμπι — φανταζόμουν ότι πάμε για τάβλι και (πολλή) μπίρα υπό σκιάν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2009)

Πφ! Παραλίες! Μπανάλ!
Εμείς πάμε στις


----------



## stathis (Jun 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> @ Stathis: Φαντάζομαι οτι θεωρούν τους ψηφοφόρους της Ν.Δ. πιο συνεπείς και συσπειρωμένους, ίσως λόγω του Καταλληλότερου.


Τελικά οι οπαδοί της ΝΔ αποδείχθηκαν οι λιγότερο συσπειρωμένοι. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, αυτοί κυρίως κατέκλυσαν τις παραλίες, είτε για να στείλουν μήνυμα δυσαρέσκειας στο κόμμα τους, είτε επειδή παρασύρθηκαν από τις γαλάζιες σημαίες των ακτών. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντως, μάλλον η λογική πήγε για μπάνιο σ' αυτές τις εκλογές...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2009)

Ε, άμα είναι ο πλέον εμπνευστικός ηγέτης ο Χέρης-Χέρης...


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντως, μάλλον η λογική πήγε για μπάνιο σ' αυτές τις εκλογές...




Εγώ θέλω να γίνει νόμος να απαγορευεται να γκρινιάζουν οσοι δεν ψηφησαν. 
Για να μην κάνω τέχνη και πω ότι θα πρέπει να μαστιγώνονται δημόσια με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες όσοι προτίμησαν παραλία και μετά παραπονιούνται


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θέλω να γίνει νόμος να απαγορευεται να γκρινιάζουν οσοι δεν ψηφησαν.


Πέρα από την πλάκα, έχεις ένα δίκιο. Ωστόσο, ακόμη κι αν είχα πάει να ψηφίσω, δεν θα μειωνόταν το ποσοστό που πήρε το ακροδεξιό τσίρκο.


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε, φίλτατε. Αν είχαν πάει οι μισοί από όσους απείχαν, σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα - τώρα πόσο μεγάλες... κι αυτό το λέω επειδή σκέφτομαι ότι οι πιο πολλοί από όσους ξέρω και δεν ψήφισαν, δεν θα την έριχναν τη ρημάδα την ψήφο στη άκρα δεξιά...

(σχετικό-άσχετο: χτες στην εκπομπή του Θεοδωράκη άκουσα ότι στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα, το ΛΑΟΣ πήρε 15%. Για την Χρυσή Αυγή δεν μας είπαν...)


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

curry said:


> Αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε, φίλτατε. Αν είχαν πάει οι μισοί από όσους απείχαν, σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα - τώρα πόσο μεγάλες...


Εντάξει, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μόνο σε επίπεδο ποσοστού, γιατί το γεγονός ότι το ΛΑΟΣ πήρε 366.000 ψήφους δεν αλλάζει.



curry said:


> κι αυτό το λέω επειδή σκέφτομαι ότι οι πιο πολλοί από όσους ξέρω και δεν ψήφισαν, δεν θα την έριχναν τη ρημάδα την ψήφο στη άκρα δεξιά...


Αυτό όμως ισχύει και για όσους ξέρεις και ψήφισαν. ;)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Ναι βρε παιδί μου, αλλά οι ακραίοι συσπειρώνονται, όχι; Οι 366.000 ψήφοι σαφώς δεν γίνεται να λιγοστέψουν, αλλά αν το 7% γινόταν 4%, χάρη στη συμμετοχή περισσότερων ψηφοφόρων, θα μιλούσαμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο για την "άνοδο της ακροδεξιάς"; (η άνοδος, βεβαίως, είναι καθόλα υπαρκτή όπως φάνηκε σε πανευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο)
Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι...


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

curry said:


> αλλά αν το 7% γινόταν 4%, χάρη στη συμμετοχή περισσότερων ψηφοφόρων


Για να μειωθεί το 7% στο μισό σχεδόν, θα έπρεπε να ήταν διπλάσια σχεδόν τα έγκυρα ψηφοδέλτια και, ταυτόχρονα, να μην έπαιρνε καμία επιπλέον ψήφο το ΛΑΟΣ. (Αμφότερα ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του αδύνατου φυσικά.)
Συμφωνώ γενικά μαζί σου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι όποιες αλλαγές στους συσχετισμούς θα ήταν μάλλον μικρές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 10, 2009)

curry said:


> στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα, το ΛΑΟΣ πήρε 15%. Για την Χρυσή Αυγή δεν μας είπαν...)



Αναρωτιέμαι αν εμείς ήμασταν στη θέση τους, τι θα ψηφίζαμε...;


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι οι θέσεις κομμάτων όπως το ΛΑΟΣ αποτελούν λύση στα προβλήματα των κατοίκων του Άγιου Παντελεήμονα ή οποιασδήποτε περιοχής που αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοια προβλήματα. Προσωπικά, πιθανόν να είχα στρατοπεδεύσει έξω από το γραφείο του Κακλαμάνη - άλλες ομάδες θα έκαναν το ίδιο σε αρμόδιους (εδώ γελάνε) υπουργούς. Εν ανάγκη, αυγά, γιαούρτια κλπ εδέσματα στα μούτρα όσων ευθύνονται για το χάλι. Πάντως με τίποτα δεν θα έκανα περιπολίες παρέα με την Χρυσή Αυγή στις πλατείες ούτε θα χαράμιζα την ψήφο μου σε λαϊκιστές της πλάκας, που παραπαίουν ανάμεσα στον κομμουνισμό και τον εθνικοσοσιαλισμό αμολώντας παπαρδέλες ή τσιρίζοντας σε πάνελ της πλάκας και που έχουν στις τάξεις τους, εκλεγμένους βουλευτές, πρώην μέλη της ΧΑ (με φωτογραφίες τους με λοστάρια να κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο). Αν δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι κάτοικοι του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα ότι βάζουν τα χεράκια τους και βγάζουν τα ματάκια τους, είναι άξιοι της μοίρας τους, αλλά δεν θα με πάρουν μαζί τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, δεν ήμουν κατανοητός. Ουδέποτα αναφέρθηκα στις θέσεις του ΛΑΟΣ, της Χρυσής Αυγής ή κάποιου κόμματος. Αναφέρομαι στο κοινωνικό φαινόμενο αυτό καθαυτό και μάλιστα από τη σκοπιά του ουδέτερου και αμέτοχου παρατηρητή. Και αυτό που ήθελα να πω, είναι ότι το εκλογικό αυτό αποτέλεσμα δεν μου κάνει την παραμικρή εντύπωση. Είναι πολύ εύκολο, άμα είσαι έξω από το χορό να εκφέρεις κρίσεις. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως, ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ο ιδεαλισμός δεν βοήθησε ποτέ κανέναν. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα, πολύ απτά και ουσιαστικά προβλήματα και η αναλγησία και η ανικανότητα του κράτους, της δημόσιας μηχανής και των εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεων ωθεί τον κόσμο σε απεγνωσμένες, ακροδεξιές κινήσεις απελπισίας με την ελπίδα ότι θα βρεθεί έτσι κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημά τους. Και μια και μιλάμε για απλούς καθημερινούς ανθρώπους (σαν κι εμένα κι εσένα, για παράδειγμα), ας θυμηθούμε ότι δεν θέλουν όλοι να γίνουν Τσε Γκεβάρα. Οπότε, αν τα ακροδεξιά φαινόμενα συνεχίσουν να αυξάνονται (όπως είχε γίνει με το κόμμα του ΛεΠεν στην Γαλλία, για παράδειγμα), να μην σας κάνει εντύπωση. Εδώ πέρα, έκλεισε η Βουλή και δεν ακούστηκε κιχ (που κανονικά έπρεπε να είχε γίνει λαϊκή εξέγερση -τι Δεκεμβριανά!-). Για τέτοια ψιλοπράγματα, θα νοιαστούμε;


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, εννοείται ότι αντιλήφθηκα τι έγραψες, γι'αυτό και η τοποθέτησή μου αφορά το ζήτημα καθ' αυτό, όπως το έθεσες - σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα.

Έξω από το χορό δεν ξέρω αν είμαι... ως κάτοικος αυτής της πόλης και μάλιστα του κέντρου της, (στη γειτονιά μου μένει επίσης πληθώρα μεταναστών, μόνο την ουρά να δεις στο καρτοτηλέφωνο ή τις αντροπαρέες που σχηματίζονται κάθε βράδυ γύρω από το περίπτερο), εντάξει, μπορεί να μην σέρνω το χορό αλλά βαράω τις γυροβολιές μου μια στο τόσο. Όμως, δεν είναι μόνο ο Άγιος Παντελεήμονας, είναι, π.χ. και η *φρίκη της Σοφοκλέους*: αλλά εκεί δεν είδα κανέναν Χρυσαυγίτη να περιπολεί, μάλλον θα φοβούνται τα σκουρόχρωμα παλικάρια με τις μασέτες (ενδεχομένως και το βουντού...).

Ως προς το θέμα Τσε Γκεβάρα: από το να γίνεις επαναστάτης και να βγεις στους δρόμους ως άλλος Τσε μέχρι το να ψηφίζεις φασίστες ελλείψει καλύτερης λύσης (υπάρχει πιο φτηνή δικαιολογία; Σε μέγεθος βλακείας ξεπερνά και την αποχή της παραλίας) υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση και πληθώρα θέσεων που μπορεί να λάβει κανείς για να διεκδικήσει τα δικαιώματά του. Το να μην αφήνεις ανεγκέφαλους νοσταλγούς σκοτεινών εποχών (και κατ' εξακολούθηση δολοφόνων) να φρουρούν (άκουσον-άκουσον!!!) την παιδική χαρά της γειτονιάς σου ή το να μην επικροτείς με την ψήφο σου κόμματα τα οποία φλερτάρουν επικινδύνως με τον φασισμό, δεν σε κάνει Τσε Γκεβάρα - μα σε καμία περίπτωση όμως. Σημαίνει απλώς ότι κουβαλάς μια στάλα μυαλό μέσα στο κεφάλι σου. Το γεγονός ότι μαστιζόμαστε από ανίκανους που λυμαίνονται την εξουσία, ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΕΙ τη στροφή σε κόμματα και στοιχεία τα οποία ΑΙΜΑΤΟΚΥΛΗΣΑΝ όχι μόνο τη χώρα μας αλλά και τον κόσμο ολόκληρο.

Όταν είπα ότι όσοι ψηφίζουν ΛΑΟΣ βάζουν τα χεράκια τους και βγάζουν τα ματάκια τους, τι εννοούσα;
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, το ΛΑΟΣ θα στηρίξει τη ΝΔ για σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης και θα ξεχάσει όσα έλεγε προεκλογικά - εξάλλου στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουν. Κοινώς, το πρόβλημα του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα δεν θα λυθεί ούτε με φασιστικό τρόπο. Τι μένει μετά στους "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες"; Να πάρουν τα όπλα και το παίξουν Κου-Κλουξ-Κλαν;

Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, αφού πρώτα χάσουν τις έτσι κι αλλιώς αναιμικές ελευθερίες τους οι λαθρομετανάστες, θα έρθει η σειρά μας (ομοφυλόφιλοι, στρέιτ, δημοκράτες, γυναίκες, άντρες, όλοι μπορούν να γίνουν από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη μειονότητες). Έχει σημασία αν θα γίνει αύριο ή σε 10 χρόνια αυτό; Τρέμω στη σκέψη των γηρατειών που θα έρθουν - γιατί τότε δεν θα μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ ούτε τον εαυτό μου. Τι κόσμο μας ετοιμάζουν; Και γιατί τους λέμε μπράβο ρε γαμώτο; Τα ζώα τουλάχιστον κοιτούν την αυτοσυντήρηση και την επιβίωσή τους - εμείς; 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ενώ στα πρώτα του βήματα ο Χίτλερ είχε δώσει δείγματα γραφής, στην Ευρώπη όλοι κοίταγαν αλλού. Θέλουμε πραγματικά να δούμε το ίδιο έργο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

ΟΚ, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να έχουμε την απαίτηση απ'όλο τον κόσμο να _σκέφτεται_. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Ο απλός, λαϊκός κόσμος αναγκαστικά θα πιστέψει και θα ψηφίσει αυτόν που του λέει ότι θα του λύσει το πρόβλημά του και θα γεμίσει το στομάχι του. Καλώς ή κακώς. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Αλλού πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα άλλα. Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο μια στροφή προς τα άκρα. Άσπρο-Μαύρο. Σε λίγα χρόνια, γκρίζο άραγε θα έχει μείνει;


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

Κατανοώ απολύτως αυτό που λες και ως έναν βαθμό, με βρίσκεις σύμφωνη, όταν μιλάμε όμως για πιο ελαφρά ζητήματα. Αλλά για τέτοια θέματα, προσωπικά, απαιτώ από τον κόσμο να σκέφτεται - μυαλό (εγκέφαλο) έχει, όχι; Φυσικά, πάνω από όλα απαιτώ να του δίνεται η ευκαιρία να μάθει να χρησιμοποιεί το μυαλό του, ώστε να μην γίνεται έρμαιο - ξέρω ότι ζητάω πολλά.

Αλλά όσοι μπορούμε και σκεφτόμαστε, ας μην δίνουμε δικαιολογίες στις, επιεικώς ατυχείς, αποφάσεις και κρίσεις όσων πιστεύουμε ότι δεν σκέφτονται. Δεν είναι κανένας μωρό και κάποτε, και οι μη σκεπτόμενοι, πρέπει να καταλάβουν (με όποιον τρόπο μπορούν) πέντε πράγματα για τον τρόπο που οι ίδιοι διαμορφώνουν την κοινωνία που ζουν - με δυο λόγια, νισάφι. Είναι κοινωνικό χρέος των σκεπτόμενων να τους ανοίγουν τα μάτια και όχι να λένε "έλα μωρέ, δικαιολογείται, χαζός είναι". Όταν λόγω βλακείας, έστω, επαναφέρεις ζητήματα φασισμού στην κοινωνία, δεν δικαιολογείσαι - ξέρουμε κανέναν που να δικαιολογεί τους Γερμανούς της εποχής του Χίτλερ; Όχι μόνο δεν απαλλάχτηκαν λόγω ... βλακείας, αλλά χτυπήθηκαν ανελέητα, με εκδικητική λύσσα που ξεπέρασε κάθε όριο και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα, έφαγαν κι ένα ωραιότατο τείχος - και όχι μόνο...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

curry said:


> Είναι κοινωνικό χρέος των σκεπτόμενων να τους ανοίγουν τα μάτια και όχι να λένε "έλα μωρέ, δικαιολογείται, χαζός είναι".



Εγώ δεν λέω ότι δικαιολογείται. Εγώ λέω ότι _έτσι είναι_. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει εύκολα. Δηλ. τι να κάνω; Να βγω έξω και να του ανοίξω τα μάτια με το ζόρι (αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ βλέπω καθαρά; ) Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει. Η εκπαίδευση του ανθρώπου φτάνει ως ένα σημείο, μέχρι το σημείο που λειτουργεί η λογική. Όταν όμως, αρχίσουν και απειλούνται τα ζωικά ένστικτα (ή μήπως τα εγωιστικά γονίδια), τότε η λογική -πολλές φορές- πάει περίπατο.



curry said:


> Όταν λόγω βλακείας, έστω, επαναφέρεις ζητήματα φασισμού στην κοινωνία, δεν δικαιολογείσαι - ξέρουμε κανέναν που να δικαιολογεί τους Γερμανούς της εποχής του Χίτλερ; Όχι μόνο δεν απαλλάχτηκαν λόγω ... βλακείας, αλλά χτυπήθηκαν ανελέητα, με εκδικητική λύσσα που ξεπέρασε κάθε όριο και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα, έφαγαν κι ένα ωραιότατο τείχος - και όχι μόνο...



Πιστεύω ότι τους Γερμανούς της εποχής του Χίτλερ, τους έχουν δαιμονοποιήσει τα μήντια. Και πάλι, δεν ξέρουμε αν ήμασταν εκεί, τι θα κάναμε και ποιες ήταν οι δυνάμεις εκείνες που οδήγησαν τον κόσμο όλο σε αυτά τα απίστευτα πράγματα. Τώρα θυμήθηκα το The Reader και δυο στίχους του Σαίξπηρ (ή έπρεπε να πω Σέηκσπη(α)ρ). 

All the world's a stage,
And all the men and women merely players:​


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

Μα τι σχέση έχουν τα σύγχρονα media με τα γεγονότα εκείνης της εποχής; Η πέρα από κάθε λογική ισοπέδωση της Δρέσδης και οι φρικαλεότητες των Σοβιετικών (και των δυτικών) είναι δαιμονοποίηση των media; Το τείχος του Βερολίνου και το μοίρασμα της Γερμανίας; 
Το παράδειγμα με τη χιτλερική Γερμανία, όμως, το φέρνω μόνο για να πω το εξής: όσοι θεωρούν ότι η λύση είναι το Άουσβιτς, να θυμούνται ότι σύντομα ακολούθησε η Δρέσδη... 

Φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε κάποιον να κάνει κάτι. Μπορούμε όμως να του μιλήσουμε και να δοκιμάσουμε να του δείξουμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις και διέξοδοι. Αυτό νομίζω ότι προστάζει η λογική. Κι όσο για την απώλεια της λογικής, άμα δεις έναν άνθρωπο έτοιμο να πηδήξει, δεν θα προσπαθήσεις να τον αποτρέψεις, να του πεις ότι η ζωή είναι ωραία, ακόμα κι αν είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει την απόφασή του; Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω.
Δυστυχώς, πρέπει να παραδώσω κομμάτι οπότε η συμμετοχή μου στη συζήτηση σταματά κάπου εδώ, προς το παρόν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

curry said:


> Μα τι σχέση έχουν τα σύγχρονα media με τα γεγονότα εκείνης της εποχής; Η πέρα από κάθε λογική ισοπέδωση της Δρέσδης και οι φρικαλεότητες των Σοβιετικών (και των δυτικών) είναι δαιμονοποίηση των media; Το τείχος του Βερολίνου και το μοίρασμα της Γερμανίας;
> Το παράδειγμα με τη χιτλερική Γερμανία, όμως, το φέρνω μόνο για να πω το εξής: όσοι θεωρούν ότι η λύση είναι το Άουσβιτς, να θυμούνται ότι σύντομα ακολούθησε η Δρέσδη...



Φυσικά, δεν είμασταν εκεί, οπότε δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε. Η εικόνα που έχουμε για το τι έγινε τότε είναι κατασκευασμένη από τα μήντια στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Εγώ όμως δεν αναφέρθηκα σ' αυτό. Αναφέρθηκα στις *δυνάμεις* που υποκίνησαν τους ανθρώπους εκείνης της εποχής να φερθούν έτσι. Οπότε, ας μην τα μπλέκουμε.



curry said:


> Φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε κάποιον να κάνει κάτι. Μπορούμε όμως να του μιλήσουμε και να δοκιμάσουμε να του δείξουμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις και διέξοδοι. Αυτό νομίζω ότι προστάζει η λογική. Κι όσο για την απώλεια της λογικής, άμα δεις έναν άνθρωπο έτοιμο να πηδήξει, δεν θα προσπαθήσεις να τον αποτρέψεις, να του πεις ότι η ζωή είναι ωραία, ακόμα κι αν είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει την απόφασή του; Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω.



Αν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις τα μυαλά αυτών που ψηφίζουν ακροδεξιά κόμματα, καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνώ με όλα αυτά που γράφει σήμερα ο Χάρης, δεν το έχω αποφασίσει, δεν είναι εύκολα αυτά τα πράγματα, αξίζει να τα συζητήσουμε. Ας δούμε όμως πώς από το εξειδικευμένο («όμως φοβούμαι ότι βασικός, υπόρρητος λόγος είναι η εκ του πλαγίου έκφραση απόψεων και ιδεολογίας των ίδιων των τηλεδημοσιογράφων, σίγουρα των περισσότερων από αυτούς») περνάει στο γενικό, το πρώτο πληθυντικό («μέσα από τα απαλλακτικά για τον κόσμο-που-τι-φταίει-αυτός και να μην τον χαρίζουμε στο ρατσιστικό μπλοκ κτλ. αποκαθαίρουμε τις δικές μας ξενοφοβικές τουλάχιστον ιδέες και στάσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, δίνουμε το λόγο στο ΛΑΟΣ, για ν’ ακουστούν έτσι δικές μας ξενοφοβικές απόψεις· κατανοούμε τους αγανακτισμένους πολίτες, για να αθωώσουμε δικές μας ξενοφοβικές ιδέες»). Μήπως έχει δίκιο όταν χρησιμοποιεί το πρώτο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο;


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς το εννοεί ο Γ. Χάρης αυτό το πρώτο πληθυντικό του τέλους. Υποθέτω όμως πως δεν βάζει και τον εαυτό του μέσα σ' αυτό το ‘εμείς’, ούτε όσους από πολιτική στάση ή λόγω κοσμοθεωρίας γενικότερα (και όχι επειδή είναι καλύτεροι άνθρωποι) δεν είναι ξενοφοβικοί. (Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι όσοι δεν είμαστε ξενοφοβικοί δεν έχουμε και ευθύνες για την όλη κατάσταση, π.χ. όταν δεν κάνουμε κάτι για να την αποτρέψουμε). Δε νομίζω, δηλαδή, πως εννοεί ότι πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε όλοι να ψαχνόμαστε, μπας και είμαστε (από τη φύση μας; ) ρατσιστές. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοούσες, Nickel.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Δεν θα ήθελα να ερμηνεύσω τον Χάρη, αλλά επίσης είναι δύσκολο να τα βάλουμε στο ζύγι και να βρούμε σε ποιο βαθμό η ξενοφοβία είναι στο γονίδιο (για να πω κι εγώ το γνωστό κλισέ) και πόσο στην παιδεία μας (nature or nurture), δηλαδή πόσο σαν είδος έχουμε μάθει να φοβόμαστε το ξένο και πόσο αυτός ο φόβος, στο βαθμό που υπάρχει, ενισχύεται από τον περίγυρο (παιδεία και συνθήκες) καθώς μεγαλώνουμε. Ό,τι κι αν συμβαίνει, είναι εύστοχη η διατύπωση του Χάρη: δεν κάνει κακό να ψαχνόμαστε πότε πότε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 14, 2009)

Ερώτηση κρίσεως: Το να είναι κάποιος κατά της λαθρομετανάστευσης και υπέρ της εφαρμογής και τήρησης των σχετικών νόμων συνεπάγεται ρατσισμό; Ή μήπως έχουμε μπερδέψει δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα;

Και κάτι ακόμη. Λένε πολλοί: "δε μ' ενοχλούν οι μετανάστες, φτάνει να αφομοιώνονται στην ελληνική κοινωνία και να μην γκετοποιούνται." Όμως για να έρθει ο μετανάστης να κάτσει δίπλα σου και να γίνετε φίλοι πρέπει να το θέλεις κι εσύ, Έλληνα. Και δε φαίνεται να το θέλεις και πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

:) 

Λυπάμαι, αλλά θα κουοτάρω σημερινό Πρετεντέρη: «Είναι κρίμα να χαρίζουμε στον Καρατζαφέρη το αυτονόητο».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι "έτυχε" όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα συστηματικότατα για χρόνια να "χαρίσει" το αυτονόητο στον Καρατζαφέρη. Και πώς έγινε σήμερα "αυτονόητο" για τον Πρετεντέρη της καραμέλας του ρατσισμού και της ξενοφοβίας;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Ερώτηση κρίσεως: Το να είναι κάποιος κατά της λαθρομετανάστευσης και υπέρ της εφαρμογής και τήρησης των σχετικών νόμων συνεπάγεται ρατσισμό; Ή μήπως έχουμε μπερδέψει δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα;


Όποιος έχει δει έστω και ως τουρίστας χώρες που έχουν τεράστιο πληθυσμό μεταναστών και λαθρομεταναστών, ξέρει την απάντηση: η λαθρομετανάστευση είναι αναπόφευκτη παντού, αλλά η κατάσταση που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας είναι δημιούργημα της τερατώδους πραγματικότητας που βιώνουμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια: δεν εφαρμόζονται ούτε τηρούνται οι νόμοι σε κανέναν τομέα της ζωής μας, και κυρίως στον τομέα της ασφάλειας και της τάξης, επειδή η επιβολή τους είναι εκ των πραγμάτων πιο δύσκολη. Η ψήφιση κάθε νόμου είναι απλώς η επανάληψη του συντομότερου ανέκδοτου. 

Θυμάστε τον νέο ΚΟΚ που προέβλεπε πρόστιμο 700 ευρώ για όποιον περνάει με κόκκινο; Κάποιοι άτυχοι έφαγαν το πρόστιμο την πρώτη εβδομάδα εφαρμογής του νόμου, όλοι οι άλλοι εξακολουθούν να κάνουν αυτό που έκαναν. Και φυσικά η δικαιολογία δεν είναι ότι η Αθήνα έχει πολλή κίνηση και δημιουργεί άγχος και εκνευρισμό. Μόλις γύρισα από τη Νέα Υόρκη, όπου η κίνηση είναι κόλαση, αλλά οι πάντες κοκαλώνουν στο κόκκινο.
Υπάρχουν οι πεζόδρομοι ή έχουν μετατραπεί σε πάρκινγκ και καμιά φορά καρμανιόλες άτυχων πεζών, όπως η κυρία που σκοτώθηκε από μηχανάκι στον πεζόδρομο δίπλα στο Πολυτεχενείο; 
Υπάρχουν πεζοδρόμια για πεζούς ή είναι πάρκινγκ για αυτοκίνητα και μηχανάκια;
Τηρούνται οι μονόδρομοι, πλην των κεντρικών; Σ' όλες τις γειτονιές, όποιος βολεύεται να κάνει μερικά μέτρα λιγότερα, πάει αντίθετα στο μονόδρομο. Κι αν του πεις τίποτα, τρως και μια χυδαία βρισιά.


----------



## anef (Jun 14, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Ερώτηση κρίσεως: Το να είναι κάποιος κατά της λαθρομετανάστευσης και υπέρ της εφαρμογής και τήρησης των σχετικών νόμων συνεπάγεται ρατσισμό; Ή μήπως έχουμε μπερδέψει δυο ξεχωριστά πράγματα;



Όχι, δε συνεπάγεται ρατσισμό. Λες όμως «το να είναι κάποιος κατά της λαθρομετανάστευσης…». Υπάρχει δηλαδή και άλλη μετανάστευση; Αυτό τον όρο δεν τον καταλαβαίνω. Ούτε και την «παράνομη μετανάστευση» καταλαβαίνω. Υπάρχει δηλαδή και νόμιμη; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω το νόμο και διαφωτίστε με όσοι ξέρετε. Μπορεί ο Αφγανός ή ο Μπαγκλαντεσιανός να έρθει με το διαβατήριό του κυριλέ και δεν έρχεται; Γιατί πιο φτηνά θα του 'βγαινε. Και είναι δυνατόν να χαρακτηρίζουμε παράνομη τη μετανάστευση ασυνόδευτων παιδιών; (Προφανώς οι γονείς τους αφελέστατα πιστεύουν πως εμείς οι πολιτισμένοι θα τα πάρουμε και κάπως θα τα φροντίσουμε, έστω και στοιχειωδώς)

Παράνομη εμένα μου φαίνεται πως είναι η μετανάστευση γενικά, όχι η «λαθρομετανάστευση». Ας κηρύξει τότε η ΕΕ παράνομη και την πείνα, τους λιμούς και τους καταποντισμούς (και τους πολέμους που κάνει η ίδια) για να τελειώνουμε και να’χουμε και ήσυχη τη συνείδησή μας.


----------



## anef (Jun 14, 2009)

Τους λοιμούς με 'οι' εννοώ, τους άλλους τους είπα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν αστειεύεσαι ή αν όντως δεν κοιμάσαι τις νύχτες επειδή σκέφτεσαι ότι στο Μπανγκλαντές, στην Αφρική ή οπουδήποτε αλλού κάποιος πεινάει ή κινδυνεύει η ζωή του. Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω, πάντως, ότι δεν κάνει η ΕΕ όλους τους πολέμους. Είναι γνωστό ότι και χωρίς την παρέμβαση κανενός ιμπεριαλιστή, από καταβολής κόσμου οι "φυλές" των ανθρώπων πολεμάνε για την επιβίωση του ισχυρότερου. 

Όταν δημιουργείται υπερπληθυσμός κάποιου είδους σε ένα οικοσύστημα, είναι γνωστή η κατάληξή του. Βέβαια, το ανθρώπινο είδος είναι ενιαίο. Λέμε, επομένως, ότι θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τον κάτοικο της Ελλάδας των 10 εκατομμυρίων πώς θα επιβιώσουν οι κάτοικοι της χώρας των 300 εκατομμυρίων; Μπορεί να το υποστηρίζεις. Σίγουρα πάντως η λύση δεν είναι να μετακομίσουν όλοι μαζικώς στην Ελλάδα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτυχε να είναι η πρώτη χώρα στην οποία αδειάζουν οι Τούρκοι δουλέμποροι την πραμάτεια τους.

Όσο για την κατάσταση "ασυνόδευτα παιδιά", έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι μάλλον αυτοί που το κάνουν δεν υπολογίζουν τη ζωή των παιδιών τους. Ίσως έχουν τόσο πολλά που πρέπει να διώξουν μερικά και να τ' αφήσουν να τα βγάλουν πέρα μόνα τους. Αποκλείεται να έστελναν ασυνόδευτο το παιδί τους σ' αυτές τις συνθήκες, αν είχαν μόνο ένα ή δύο. Ο υπερπληθυσμός που λέγαμε. 

Ωραίο ευφυολόγημα η ερώτηση "υπάρχει νόμιμη μετανάστευση;" Αλλά υπάρχει. Πας στο προξενείο μιας χώρας και ζητάς βίζα για να σου επιτρέψουν να πας. Κι αν δεν σου δώσουν τη βίζα, δεν πας. Και, τέλος πάντων, και στην Αμερική έχει λαθρομετανάστες, αλλά εκεί υπάρχουν οι υποδομές ώστε να μη βρεθούν άστεγοι στην Ομόνοια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Μια απορία σε σχέση με τους ορισμούς: αν έρθουν μερικές χιλιάδες Εγγλέζοι χουλιγκάνοι και κάνουν κατάληψη στο Σύνταγμα και είναι κάθε βράδυ η πλατεία γεμάτη μεθύστακες και εμετούς και η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τίποτα και μαζευτούν μια παρέα Βαλκάνιοι και τους κάνουν του αλατιού και τα μαζέψουν οι χουλιγκάνοι και πάνε σπίτι τους, οι Βαλκάνιοι θα θεωρούνται ρατσιστές; Το πρόβλημα είναι η φυλή; Το χρώμα; Η θρησκεία; Ή κάτι άλλο; Να το λύσει η Χρυσή Αυγή; Ο Καρατζαφέρης; Το αδιόρατο μέλλον;


----------



## curry (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> αν έρθουν μερικές χιλιάδες Εγγλέζοι χουλιγκάνοι και κάνουν κατάληψη στο Σύνταγμα και είναι κάθε βράδυ η πλατεία γεμάτη μεθύστακες και εμετούς και η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τίποτα



Κάβος, Φαληράκι, Μάλλια, Χερσόνησος και μερικές Κυκλάδες. Συμβαίνει τώρα!



nickel said:


> και μαζευτούν μια παρέα Βαλκάνιοι και τους κάνουν του αλατιού και τα μαζέψουν οι χουλιγκάνοι και πάνε σπίτι τους, οι Βαλκάνιοι θα θεωρούνται ρατσιστές;



Από μένα, με τίποτα, ν'αγιάσει το χέρι τους! Αλλά αν γίνεται, να ξεκινούσαν από τους ντόπιους επιχειρηματίες, που ευθύνονται αποκλειστικά για αυτό το χάλι, προσφέροντας υπηρεσίες (χαχαχα) που μόνο αν είσαι τύφλα δέχεσαι να πληρώσεις κι από πάνω...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Μια και ρωτάμε για ορισμούς (νόμιμη και παράνομη μετανάστευση), εγώ θα ήθελα να κάνω κι άλλες ερωτήσεις:
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι μένεις σε ένα κτίριο --μονοκατοικία ή πολυκατοικία, δεν έχει σημασία-- με κήπο. Κάποια μέρα, κάποιοι ταλαιπωρημένοι (οι οποίοι, ας μην ξεχνάμε, με κάποιον τρόπο βρήκαν μερικές χιλιάδες δολάρια και τα πλήρωσαν στον δουλέμπορο, δεν τους έφερε κανένας με το ζόρι) κατασκηνώνουν στον κήπο σου. Ταλαίπωροι είναι, ψάχνουν κατάλυμα, δεν λέω, αλλά μπορούν να κατασκηνώσουν επ' άπειρον στον κήπο σου; Και είναι ρατσισμός να θυμώσεις κάποια στιγμή και να θέλεις να τους διώξεις; Τι σημασία θα έχει αν είναι μαύροι ή άσπροι, αν έρχονται από το Μπανγκλαντές ή από το Λονδίνο;

Αν το ελληνικό κράτος, που ούτως ή άλλως είναι ανίκανο να επιβάλει την εφαρμογή των νόμων, έχει κυριολεκτικά πελαγώσει μπροστά σ' αυτό το φαινόμενο, είναι δυνατόν, όπως λέει παραπάνω ο Νίκελ, να χαρίζουμε το αυτονόητο στον Καρατζαφέρη και να χρίζουμε οπαδούς του όποιους ζητάνε να λειτουργήσει η απλή λογική; Εγώ δεν ψηφίζω Καρατζαφέρη ούτε πρόκειται να τον ψηφίσω γι' αυτό το λόγο, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνουν αυτοί που έχουν το πρόβλημα μέσα στην αυλή τους και διαπιστώνουν με έκπληξη ότι τα άλλα κόμματα παρίσταναν μέχρι την ημέρω των ευρωεκλογών ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 15, 2009)

curry said:


> να ξεκινούσαν από τους ντόπιους επιχειρηματίες, που ευθύνονται αποκλειστικά για αυτό το χάλι, προσφέροντας υπηρεσίες (χαχαχα) που μόνο αν είσαι τύφλα δέχεσαι να πληρώσεις κι από πάνω...


Ακριβώς! Άρα δεν έρχονται κι εντελώς απρόσκλητοι... Κάποιοι πατριώτες μας τους προσκαλούν. Και οι άλλοι, οι λαθραίοι, κι αυτοί δε νομίζω ότι αυτοπροσκλήθηκαν. Τόσα κατασκευαστικά έργα έχουμε με εργολάβους πρόθυμους να τους χρησιμοποιήσουν. Ούτε θα έσκαγαν τα δολάρια για να έρθουν αν δεν ήξεραν ότι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο (οικοδομή, μαύρη αγορά, εμπόριο ναρκωτικών, πορνεία...) θα τα έπαιρναν πίσω διπλά.

Με άλλα λόγια, το λαθρομετανάστη πολλοί εμίσησαν, το φτηνό εργάτη ουδείς. Μήπως αυτοί που ανέβαζαν τα προεκλογικά πανό και κολλούσαν τις αφίσες των εθνικιστών ήταν όλοι Έλληνες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Ακριβώς! Άρα δεν έρχονται κι εντελώς απρόσκλητοι... Κάποιοι πατριώτες μας τους προσκαλούν.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Αλλά, βέβαια, για το θέμα κάποιων από τους παράνομους μετανάστες, νομίζω ότι μεγάλη ευθύνη έχει και ο δουλέμπορος του χωριού τους, ο οποίος τούς τάζει παραδείσους, αποκλείεται να τους λέει "θα σας πετάξουν στη θάλασσα να πνιγείτε" ή "θα βρεθείτε άστεγοι στο κέντρο της πόλης προσπαθώντας να επιβιώσετε".


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν αστειεύεσαι ή αν όντως δεν κοιμάσαι τις νύχτες επειδή σκέφτεσαι ότι στο Μπανγκλαντές, στην Αφρική ή οπουδήποτε αλλού κάποιος πεινάει ή κινδυνεύει η ζωή του. Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω, πάντως, ότι δεν κάνει η ΕΕ όλους τους πολέμους. Είναι γνωστό ότι και χωρίς την παρέμβαση κανενός ιμπεριαλιστή, από καταβολής κόσμου οι "φυλές" των ανθρώπων πολεμάνε για την επιβίωση του ισχυρότερου.
> 
> Όταν δημιουργείται υπερπληθυσμός κάποιου είδους σε ένα οικοσύστημα, είναι γνωστή η κατάληξή του. Βέβαια, το ανθρώπινο είδος είναι ενιαίο. Λέμε, επομένως, ότι θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τον κάτοικο της Ελλάδας των 10 εκατομμυρίων πώς θα επιβιώσουν οι κάτοικοι της χώρας των 300 εκατομμυρίων; Μπορεί να το υποστηρίζεις. Σίγουρα πάντως η λύση δεν είναι να μετακομίσουν όλοι μαζικώς στην Ελλάδα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτυχε να είναι η πρώτη χώρα στην οποία αδειάζουν οι Τούρκοι δουλέμποροι την πραμάτεια τους.
> 
> ...



To ότι κοιμάμαι τις νύχτες δε μ’ εμποδίζει να είμαι ξύπνια όλες τις υπόλοιπες ώρες και να θέλω να βλέπω τι γίνεται στον κόσμο. Είναι κακό; Είναι ύποπτο; Να το ψάξουμε κι αυτό.

Στην ουσία τώρα, συνολικά είναι δύσκολο να συμφωνήσουμε γιατί βλέπουμε τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Για παράδειγμα εγώ δεν είμαι οπαδός του κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού ("επιβίωση του ισχυρότερου"), οπότε αναλύω διαφορετικά την κατάσταση.

Μπορούμε όμως να δούμε πού συμφωνούμε: η λύση, λες, δεν είναι να μετακομίσουν όλοι στην Ελλάδα (παρεμπ., δουλέμποροι υπάρχουν και Έλληνες όχι μόνο Τούρκοι). Συμφωνώ. Να πάνε σε όλες τις ισχυρές και πλούσιες χώρες. Γιατί το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάπου θα πάνε. Και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς, θα μου πεις. Να όμως που εκ των πραγμάτων μας νοιάζει αφού έρχονται (και) εδώ. Να που υπάρχουν τόσο απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους ασυνόδευτα στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου (γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως όλες οι άπονες μάνες μαζεύτηκαν στο Αφγανιστάν, το Ιράκ και το Πακιστάν, και γιατί πριν φτάσουμε στον υπερπληθυσμό –που προσωπικά τον θεωρώ ιδεολόγημα– υπάρχουν άλλες πολύ σοβαρότερες αιτίες. Τι υπερπληθυσμό έχει η Νιγηρία, μια από τις πλουσιότερες σε πετρέλαιο χώρες στον κόσμο που μπορεί να θρέψει τόσους κι άλλους τόσους; Ή η Ελλάδα του ’50 και του ’60; ). Και, για να μείνω λίγο περισσότερο στα ασυνόδευτα παιδιά: ας δεχτούμε πως οι αιτίες είναι αυτές που αναφέρεις. Άρα εμείς απαλλασσόμαστε από κάθε ευθύνη (και σαν κράτος και σαν πολίτες); Λέμε πως είναι παράνομοι, ζητάμε να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και η τάξη και ξεμπερδέψαμε;

@ nickel: Να θέσω κι εγώ μερικά ερωτήματα: το ‘Αλβανέ δε θα γίνεις Έλληνας ποτέ’ ή οι υστερίες στις παρελάσεις οφείλονταν στο ότι οι αγανακτισμένοι έλληνες πολίτες σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη είχαν ζήσει στο πετσί τους την «εγκληματικότητα» των Αλβανών; Ή μήπως στο ότι τους πήραν τις δουλειές (όταν οι περισσότεροι δούλευαν σε αγροτικές δουλειές που δεν έκαναν Έλληνες). Κι αν τους πήραν όντως τις δουλειές, γιατί δεν τα 'βαζαν καλύτερα με τους 100% έλληνες εργοδότες τους που κέρδιζαν διπλά, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει και ο Lexoplast; 
Αντίστοιχα, στην περίπτωση του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, γιατί δεν τα βάζει ο κόσμος με το ελληνικό κράτος που κοιτάζει απαθέστατο, ή με την ΕΕ που θέλει να επεμβαίνει παντού στον κόσμο, θέλει να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα τα προϊόντα της παντού, αλλά δεν θέλει, προς θεού, να ’ρχονται και οι ξυπόλυτοι των αγορών και των πολέμων της να μας λερώνουν; Γιατί δεν απαιτεί άλλου είδους λύση του προβλήματος; Στο κάτω κάτω οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους ανθρώπους δεν θέλουν καν να μείνουν στην Ελλάδα. 
Η αντίδραση σε μια πραγματικά δύσκολη κατάσταση όπως η σημερινή είναι απαραίτητα μία και μόνη; Να στραφούμε κατά των μεταναστών; (που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι ουσιαστικά πρόσφυγες, όχι μετανάστες)

(Η ΕΕ, btw, σίγουρα δεν κάνει όλους τους πολέμους, αλλά μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια συμμετείχε σε τρεις. Δεν είναι και λίγοι, ε; Εκτός αν πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε με την αποικιοκρατία, όταν οι μεγάλοι της Ευρώπης κάθονταν στο σβέρκο του μισού πλανήτη).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, δίνουμε το λόγο στο ΛΑΟΣ, για ν’ ακουστούν έτσι δικές μας ξενοφοβικές απόψεις· κατανοούμε τους αγανακτισμένους πολίτες, για να αθωώσουμε δικές μας ξενοφοβικές ιδέες»). Μήπως έχει δίκιο όταν χρησιμοποιεί το πρώτο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο;



Όλα αυτά τα ρητορικά ερωτήματα είναι πολύ χαριτωμένα, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς από γνήσιους ιδεαλιστές διανοούμενους, όταν όμως δοκιμάζονται στο καμίνι της πραγματικότητας συνήθως εξαερώνονται σε δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό, και όσο κι αν εγώ, εσύ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε αντιπαθούμε τον ρατσισμό, την ξενοφοβία, το φόβο του διαφορετικού και του αλλότριου, υπενθυμίζω ότι ακόμα και αυτοί των οποίων οι ιδέες μπορούν να απειλήσουν και όντως απειλούν την ύπαρξή μου καθημερινά, είναι one of us και ζουν δίπλα μου. Με άλλα λόγια ανήκουν και αυτοί στο ανθρώπινο είδος. Και όσο φοβούνται αυτοί εμένα, άλλο τόσο φοβάμαι κι εγώ αυτούς. Οπότε, αυτό ίσως να εξηγεί και τον ιδεαλισμό και το πρώτο πληθυντικό.

Και μ' αυτό και μ' εκείνο, θυμήθηκα τον Σερ Τόμας Μορ που όταν τον πήγαν στην αγχόνη και ο δήμιος του τού ζήτησε συγγνώμη, αυτός τον φίλησε και του είπε:

"_Pick up thy Spirits, Man, and be not afraid to do thine Office; my Neck is very short, take heed therefore thou strike not awry for having thine Honesty._"​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, το λαθρομετανάστη πολλοί εμίσησαν


Και από τους πρώτους οι συμπατριώτες τους στις πρώτες φουρνιές. Οι οποίοι κι έχουν πιέσει και την ελληνική κυβέρνηση από χρόνια να ανακόψει τον όγκο της μετανάστευσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

anef said:


> Στην ουσία τώρα, συνολικά είναι δύσκολο να συμφωνήσουμε γιατί βλέπουμε τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Για παράδειγμα εγώ δεν είμαι οπαδός του κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού ("επιβίωση του ισχυρότερου"), οπότε αναλύω διαφορετικά την κατάσταση.


Λάθος, δεν είμαι οπαδός του κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού, είμαι οπαδός του βιολογικού δαρβινισμού. Έτσι λειτουργούν όλα τα είδη οργανισμών, έτσι λειτουργεί και ο άνθρωπος, κι ας έχει ανώτερο εγκέφαλο. Εκ των πραγμάτων, σε κάποιες άλλες γωνιές του πλανήτη οι άνθρωποι βρίσκονται σε άλλη ιστορική περίοδο απ' αυτή που διανύουν τώρα οι ανεπτυγμένες χώρες. Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν ακαριαία αυτό το άλμα.


anef said:


> Η αντίδραση σε μια πραγματικά δύσκολη κατάσταση όπως η σημερινή είναι απαραίτητα μία και μόνη; Να στραφούμε κατά των μεταναστών; (που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι ουσιαστικά πρόσφυγες, όχι μετανάστες)


Ποιος στράφηκε εναντίον των μεταναστών; Όχι εγώ, πάντως. Διαρκώς μιλάω για το ανίκανο κράτος (ή για την ΕΕ) που δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κάτι που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην καθημερινότητα των πολιτών του. Οι μετανάστες κάνουν αυτό που τους επιτρέπει το κράτος στο οποίο βρέθηκαν. Οι Έλληνες, που ήταν κατ' εξοχήν λαός μεταναστών τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες, ξέρουν πολύ καλά πώς τους αντιμετώπισαν οι συντεταγμένες κοινωνίες της Αμερικής και της Γερμανίας και της Σουηδίας. Δεν βρέθηκαν άστεγοι να ζητιανεύουν ούτε να εκπορνεύονται στο κέντρο του Μονάχου.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Οι Έλληνες, που ήταν κατ' εξοχήν λαός μεταναστών τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες, ξέρουν πολύ καλά πώς τους αντιμετώπισαν οι συντεταγμένες κοινωνίες της Αμερικής και της Γερμανίας και της Σουηδίας. Δεν βρέθηκαν άστεγοι να ζητιανεύουν ούτε να εκπορνεύονται στο κέντρο του Μονάχου.



Μια προσθήκη, όσον αφορά τη Γερμανία, από τη Γουίκι:

_1945 μέχρι 1970

Κατά τον ελληνικό εμφύλιο πόλεμο πολλοί κομμουνιστές έστειλαν τα παιδιά τους στη Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία της Γερμανίας και σε άλλες ανατολικοευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Επίσης ένα ρεύμα μετανάστευσης Ελλήνων κομμουνιστών σε χώρες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης (μεταξύ αυτών και η Ανατολική Γερμανία) ακολούθησε αφού ο εμφύλιος πόλεμος έληξε.* Το διάστημα εκείνο η Δυτική Γερμανία άρχισε να καλεί για τα εργοστάσια της εργατικό δυναμικό από το εξωτερικό ως «φιλοξενούμενους εργάτες» (Gastarbeiter), πολλοί από τους οποίους ήταν Έλληνες*._

Με λίγα λόγια, το γερμανικό κράτος ζήτησε επίσημα την έλευση μεταναστών, οπότε ήταν λογικό να έχει προβλέψει και για τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Με λίγα λόγια, το γερμανικό κράτος ζήτησε επίσημα την έλευση μεταναστών, οπότε ήταν λογικό να έχει προβλέψει και για τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Υπάρχει προφανώς νόμιμη μετανάστευση, και κάθε σοβαρό κράτος πρέπει να προβλέπει για υποδομές. Αλλά, ως γνωστόν, η λέξη κλειδί είναι "σοβαρό".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Η πρόβλεψη έπρεπε να είχε ξεκινήσει πριν από τη Συνθήκη Δουβλίνο ΙΙ. Αυτή είναι η πολλοστή φορά που οι Ευρωπαίοι "εταίροι" μας, νίπτουν τας χείρας τους (όπως είχε γίνει και με την απενεργοποίηση του άρθρου 5 της ΔΕΕ) και εμείς είμαστε στο βλέπουμε και κάνουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Με λίγα λόγια, το γερμανικό κράτος ζήτησε επίσημα την έλευση μεταναστών, οπότε ήταν λογικό να έχει προβλέψει και για τις κατάλληλες υποδομές.



Στην αρχή της τρέχουσας δεκαετίας, όταν διαπιστώθηκε στη Γερμανία (με συγκυβέρνηση Σρέντερ-Φίσερ), η μεγάλη έλλειψη σε πληροφορικάριους και ιντερνετάδες, αποφάσισαν να προσκαλέσουν 20.000 Ινδούς ειδικούς για μόνιμη (και καλοπληρωμένη) εγκατάσταση (η «εγκεκριμένη και οργανωμένη μετανάστευση» που λένε). Φυσικά υπήρξαν και αντίθετες θέσεις, με πιο αστείο θαρρώ το συντηρητικής προέλευσης σύνθημα Kinder statt Inder (_παιδιά αντί Ινδών_).

(Από σπόντα πρέπει αναμφίβολα να ωφελήθηκε από το σύνθημα η σημερινή (συντηρητική) 50χρονη υπουργός θεμάτων οικογένειας, τρίτης ηλικίας, γυναικών, και νεότητας, οικονομολόγος, γιατρός και μητέρα επτά παιδιών Ούρσουλα φον ντερ Λάιεν).


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2009)

Οι έλληνες μετανάστες όντως πήγαν στη Γερμανία σε μια εποχή που εκεί χρειάζονταν εργατικά χέρια. Συμφωνούμε και σ’ αυτό. Εγώ το ερώτημα για τη νόμιμη/παράνομη μετανάστευση το έθεσα για τη σημερινή Ελλάδα και τους σημερινούς μετανάστες που έρχονται εδώ.

Τι σημαίνει όμως αυτό το επιχείρημα; Ότι το πότε η μετανάστευση είναι νόμιμη και πότε παράνομη το καθορίζουμε μόνο εμείς (οι κάθε φορά ισχυροί εν πάση περιπτώσει) με βάση το κριτήριο του κέρδους. Λέμε δηλαδή: νόμιμη είναι η μετανάστευση όταν εμείς χρειαζόμαστε φτηνά εργατικά χέρια (με σκοπό το κέρδος, όχι την επιβίωση). Παράνομη είναι η μετανάστευση όταν εμείς δεν χρειαζόμαστε (πια) εργατικά χέρια, ανεξάρτητα από το τι χρειάζεστε εσείς (που βασικά θέλετε να επιβιώσετε). 
Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται κυνική αυτή η προσέγγιση; Γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου δίκαιη και καθόλου ηθική; 

@Αλεξάνδρα: όχι, δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα που πράγματι απ' την αρχή γι' αυτό μιλάς, για την ανικανότητα του ελληνικού κράτους. Εγώ απλώς αυτό που ονομάζεις 'ανικανότητα' το βλέπω εν μέρει μόνο ως τέτοια, και εν μέρει ως συνειδητή πολιτική επιλογή. 

Επίσης, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: επειδή μίλησα πολύ για ΕΕ κλπ., δεν εννοώ ότι για να λυθεί άμεσα το πρόβλημα π.χ. στον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα πρέπει να περιμένουν οι κάτοικοι πότε θα φύγει η Δύση απ’ το Αφγανιστάν. Πρακτικές και άμεσες λύσεις υπάρχουν υποθέτω πολλές. Αλλά κι εδώ χωράει πολλή συζήτηση. Γκετοποίηση των μεταναστών σε στρατόπεδα; Μαζικές απελάσεις; Επιχειρήσεις – σκούπα; Ή μια πιο ανθρώπινη αντιμετώπιση που παίρνει υπόψη της και τη δική τους θέση;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Και σε όλα αυτά, να λάβουμε υπόψη και αυτήν την άποψη, η οποία, δεδομένης και της υπογεννητικότητας, δεν προβάλλεται μόνο για το ΗΒ αλλά και για την Ευρώπη γενικότερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

anef said:


> Πρακτικές και άμεσες λύσεις υπάρχουν υποθέτω πολλές. Αλλά κι εδώ χωράει πολλή συζήτηση. Γκετοποίηση των μεταναστών σε στρατόπεδα; Μαζικές απελάσεις; Επιχειρήσεις – σκούπα; Ή μια πιο ανθρώπινη αντιμετώπιση που παίρνει υπόψη της και τη δική τους θέση;



Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι θέλουμε μια καλή και ανθρώπινη λύση. Αλλά μια και μιλάμε για πολλές χιλιάδες, ποια θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτή η λύση;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και σε όλα αυτά, να λάβουμε υπόψη και αυτήν την άποψη, η οποία, δεδομένης και της υπογεννητικότητας, δεν προβάλλεται μόνο για το ΗΒ αλλά και για την Ευρώπη γενικότερα.


Είναι και δική μου άποψη ότι η υπογεννητικότητα και το ασφαλιστικό μόνο με μετανάστευση μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν. Αλλά φυσικά, όχι με παράνομη μετανάστευση που πάει χέρι-χέρι με τη μαύρη εργασία και τα εξευτελιστικά μεροκάματα. Τώρα που οι πρώτη γενιά μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα, οι Αλβανοί, έχουν γίνει mainstream, παραπονούνται ότι τους παίρνουν τις δουλειές οι παράνομοι μετανάστες που δεν έχουν ούτε ΙΚΑ ούτε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις. Και φυσικά γίνονται αντικείμενο άγριας εκμετάλλευσης. 

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι είναι κυνική εκμετάλλευση το να δεχτείς στη χώρα σου κάποιον μετανάστη μόνο όταν μπορείς να του δώσεις δουλειά (εξαιρούνται οι πρόσφυγες, αλλά πόσες χιλιάδες πρόσφυγες μπορεί να δεχτεί μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα χωρίς να απορρυθμιστεί πλήρως το ήδη υφιστάμενο μπάχαλο;) Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς, όταν μπαίνουν στη χώρα χιλιάδες περισσότεροι απ' αυτούς που μπορούν να απασχοληθούν σε κάποια εργασία, τι θα κάνουν εδώ; Ποιος θα τους συντηρεί; Μήπως θα δουλεύουν με μεροκάματο 5 ευρώ; 

Αν δεν βλέπουμε τη μετανάστευση ως οικονομική λειτουργία, αλλά μόνο ως φιλανθρωπία, είναι πολύ απλό: ας ανοίξουμε όλα τα σύνορα, να φύγουν όλοι από όσες χώρες δεν έχουν την ικανότητα αυτή τη στιγμή να τους συντηρήσουν και να τρέξουν στις "πλούσιες" χώρες. Θέλω να πω ότι καλό θα είναι να βλέπουμε το κάθε πρόβλημα λογικά. Οι συναισθηματισμοί δεν ωφελούν κανέναν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και σε όλα αυτά, να λάβουμε υπόψη και αυτήν την άποψη, ...



Ελπίζω να προσέξατε στην αρχή του άρθρου, όσοι το διαβάσατε, εκείνο το "Old, *stable* nations will benefit..."

Αν νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε σταθερό, στιβαρό, σοβαρό (και ό,τι άλλο ανάλογο) έθνος...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Χε, χε. Ως παράδειγμα το έφερα. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι είμαστε για γέλια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 15, 2009)

Κατά Ιωάννην Μ.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Χε, χε. Ως παράδειγμα το έφερα. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι είμαστε για γέλια.



Φυσικά και είμαστε για γέλια, γι' αυτό και ούτε οι μετανάστες θέλουν να μείνουν εδώ :) 

@ Αλεξάνδρα: Πράγματι μια χώρα (ή μια ήπειρος) δεν μπορεί να δέχεται απεριόριστο αριθμό μεταναστών ή και προσφύγων για πάντα. Γι’ αυτό και επέμεινα τόσο πολύ στους πολέμους. Μια λύση, λοιπόν, είναι να μη δημιουργείς ή να μη συμβάλλεις στη δημιουργία μεταναστών/προσφύγων. Μ' άλλα λόγια, η μη καταστροφή ή και η θετική ενίσχυση των χωρών από τις οποίες προέρχονται. Και καταστροφή δεν είναι μόνο οι πόλεμοι (αρκετά σας έπρηξα μ’ αυτούς:)). Είναι και η μόλυνση του πλανήτη (από Δύση και Κίνα κυρίως αυτή τη στιγμή) που προκαλεί πολλά προβλήματα επίσης. Είναι και κάποιες δυτικές εταιρίες-κολοσσοί που εδώ το παίζουν ευαίσθητες και στον τρίτο κόσμο κάνουν τέρατα. Ίσως και άλλα. 

Επίσης, παρά το γεγονός ότι προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξέρω με βεβαιότητα πού ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα όρια ανάμεσα στη λογική και το συναίσθημα (τυχεροί όσοι ξέρουν!), δεν θεωρώ ότι το δίκαιο και το άδικο είναι συναισθήματα, παρόλο που βιώνονται και συναισθηματικά. Ο δικαστής δεν καταδικάζει το βιαστή επειδή λυπάται το θύμα, αν και δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου να το λυπάται κιόλας. Τον καταδικάζει επειδή έτσι έχει αποφασιστεί στη δεδομένη κοινωνία ότι είναι δίκαιο. Ή όχι; Εγώ βλέπω τη στάση μου με πολιτικούς όρους κυρίως, όχι συναισθηματικούς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Όταν λέμε, γενικά κι αόριστα, ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και να δώσουν λύση οι αρμόδιοι, άλλο πράγμα έχει στο μυαλό του ο καθένας και άλλες λύσεις θα ήθελε να δοθούν. Δεν νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι εδώ μέσα φιλοξενούνται ακραίες απόψεις, ίσως ούτε καν διαφορετικές εκτιμήσεις — μόνο διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις.

Υποθέτω ότι φερόμαστε κυνικά για να επιβιώσουμε, εύτακτα για να λειτουργήσουμε σαν κοινωνία και ηθικά για να κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι το βράδυ. Εμείς έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να λειτουργούμε στην τελευταία κλίμακα. Την έχουν όμως όλοι;

Αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για εκείνον που γίνεται ρατσιστής επειδή ζει το πρόβλημα στο πετσί του (δεν αναφέρομαι στους ρατσιστές από τη δηλητηριασμένη ατμόσφαιρα του περιβάλλοντός τους). Ισχύει και για τον μετανάστη, αλλά και για τον ντόπιο, που θα αναγκαστεί να κλέψει για να φάει. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι μετανάστες–φτηνά εργατικά χέρια είναι από τα πρώτα θύματα οικονομικών κρίσεων — χωρίς κομπόδεμα ασφάλειας, χωρίς οικογενειακή υποστήριξη, χωρίς κρατική μέριμνα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Κάποια γλωσσικά:
ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ κάθετα με τον όρο "δουλέμπορος", προκειμένου για λαθρεμπόρους μεταναστών. Οι μετανάστες δεν είναι δούλοι. Έρχονται με τη θέλησή τους, άσχετο σπρωγμένοι από ποιες βαριές ανάγκες (ή και από ένα "απλό" όνειρο για μια καλύτερη ζωή --βλ. "Αμέρικα Αμέρικα"). Άρα ο όρος "δουλέμπορος" είναι εντελώς απαράδεχτος.

το ξενοφοβία, καθώς και τα άλλα -φοβία, π.χ. ομοφοβία κλπ., επίσης δεν μου αρέσουν. Μερικές φορές, σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί όντως να είναι φοβία, όπως όταν κάποιος έχει φοβία με τις κατσαρίδες, τόσο που προτιμάει να μείνει κλεισμένος στην κάμαρα παρά να πάει στην κουζίνα να την αντιμετωπίσει σαν ίσος προς ίση (!). Συνήθως όμως πρόκειται "απλά" για αντιπάθεια, περιφρόνηση, σιχαμάρα, και κάποτε μίσος. Ευγενή συναισθήματα, θα μου πείτε. Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά δεν είναι αναγκαστικά φόβος. Όσο και αν είμαι αντίθετος σε τέτοια συναισθήματα, το θεωρώ προσβλητικό να μου λένε πως είμαι ξενόφοβος, λες κι είμαι κάνα παιδάκι που φοβάται τη σκιά του, εξίσου προσβλητικό όσο προσβλητικό είναι και το να πεις σ' έναν ξένο πως είναι, ξέρω γω, βρομιάρης. Μια λύση θα ήταν η λέξη "μισοξενία", μόνο που το μισο- στα νέα ελληνικά συνδέεται με το μισός/ή/ό πια, παρά τόσο με το ρήμα μισώ. Παρ' όλα αυτά, το αντίθετο της φιλοξενίας είναι η μισοξενία και όχι η ξενοφοβία. Δεν νομίζω, ας πούμε, πως ο χρυσαυγίτης φοβάται τον ξένο. Μάλλον τον μισεί. Εκτός κι αν το ρίξουμε στη βαριά ψυχανάλυση, ότι το μίσος είναι μεταμφιεσμένος φόβος, και δε συμμαζεύεται.

Πολύ θα μ' ενδιέφερε να ακούσω ιδέες για λέξεις που θα μπορούσαν να αντικαταστήσουν το ξενόφερτο :) ξενοφοβία/-φοβος και τα ανάλογα. Μισοξενία; ξεναπέχθεια; ξενομαχία; ξενηλασία;


----------



## crystal (Jun 16, 2009)

Επίκαιρο... Αν και δεν ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα, μου άρεσε, το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι έντονο και όχι, σε καμιά περίπτωση το να ζητάς μια κάποια λύση δεν σε κάνει ρατσιστή. Απλώς, παρακαλώ, η λύση που θα δοθεί μπορεί να έχει μέσα της μια στάλα ανθρωπισμό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Από το phobia της Wikipedia:

A number of terms with the suffix *-phobia* are primarily understood as negative attitudes towards certain categories of people or other things, used in an analogy with the medical usage of the term. Usually these kinds of "phobias" are described as *fear, dislike, disapproval, prejudice, hatred, discrimination, or hostility* towards the object of the "phobia". Often this attitude is based on prejudices and is a particular case of general xenophobia.

Class discrimination is not always considered a phobia in the clinical sense because it is believed to be only a symptom of other psychological issues, or the result of ignorance, or of political or social beliefs. In other words, unlike clinical phobias, which are usually qualified with disabling fear, class discrimination usually has roots in social relations. Below are some examples:

Chemophobia - prejudice against artificial substances in favour of "natural" substances.
Christianophobia - fear or dislike of Christians or Christianity.
Ephebiphobia - fear or dislike of youth or adolescents.
Gynophobia - fear or dislike of women.
Homophobia - fear or dislike of homosexuality.
Xenophobia - fear or dislike of strangers or the unknown, sometimes used to describe nationalistic political beliefs and movements. It is also used in fictional work to describe the fear or dislike of space aliens.

Και από το ΛΚΝ:
(2) *μισο-* & *μισ-* όταν το β' συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν : α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετα συνήθ. ουσιαστικά· δηλώνει το πρόσωπο που μισεί, απεχθάνεται αυτό που εκφράζει το β' συνθετικό: μισάνθρωπος, ~γύνης· μισαλλόδοξος· μισέλληνας, ANT φιλέλληνας. [λόγ. < αρχ. μισ(ο)- θ. του ρ. μισ(ῶ) -ο- ως α' συνθ.: αρχ. μισ-άνθρωπος, μισ-έλλην, ελνστ. μισο-γύνης (τίτλος κωμωδίας του Μενάνδρου)] ​
Γκουγκλιές: *μισόξενος* ή *μισοξενία*

Δεν χαλάμε χατίρια!


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Αυτό ακριβώς το fear or dislike του άρθρου της Wikipedia που παραθέτεις, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να διαφορίζεται, γιατί ένας και ο αυτός όρος, -φοβία, να καλύπτει δύο τόσο διαφορετικά συναισθήματα, πιστεύω πως είναι σημασιολογικά ανεπίτρεπτο.

Σε ένα δε από τα ευρήματα της γκουκλιάς σου για τη μισοξενία, έναν φασιστικό ιστότοπο, ένας Thor λέει: La haine des étrangers n’est pas la xénophobie, qui signifie « peur des étrangers », mais la misoxénie, μισοξενία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Είμαι μαζί σου, γιατί με ενοχλεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τόσο η ξενοφοβία όσο και η ομοφοβία. Στα ελληνικά είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία και βρομάνε αγγλισμό ή ψυχαναλυτική ερμηνεία υπό τη μορφή συσκευασίας πολιτικής ευπρέπειας. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τα ίδια για τον μισογυνισμό και να τον κάνουμε γυναικοφοβία. Θέλει δουλίτσα ωστόσο γιατί οι αγγλισμοί είναι καθιερωμένοι, εύκολοι και αυτόματοι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 16, 2009)

Να θυμίσω ότι μεγάλο μέρος της προσφοράς του φόβου στον άνθρωπο είναι ότι τον προστατεύει από ασυλλόγιστες συμπεριφορές που θα μπορούσαν να αποβούν μοιραίες. "Μια ζωή χωρίς φόβο μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο δύσκολη, θα ήταν πάντως πολύ συντομότερη" (D. Evans). :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Κάποια γλωσσικά:
> ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ κάθετα με τον όρο "δουλέμπορος", προκειμένου για λαθρεμπόρους μεταναστών. Οι μετανάστες δεν είναι δούλοι. Έρχονται με τη θέλησή τους, άσχετο σπρωγμένοι από ποιες βαριές ανάγκες (ή και από ένα "απλό" όνειρο για μια καλύτερη ζωή --βλ. "Αμέρικα Αμέρικα"). Άρα ο όρος "δουλέμπορος" είναι εντελώς απαράδεχτος.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και το λέω όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ. (Μην κοιτάς που το χρησιμοποίησα σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου, ελλείψει άλλου καθιερωμένου όρου στα ελληνικά.) Γιατί "δουλέμπορος"; Μα οι δουλέμποροι έσερναν με το ζόρι τους ανθρώπους για να τους πουλήσουν στους αφέντες. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, όχι απλώς έρχονται με τη θέλησή τους, αλλά πληρώνουν ο καθένας χιλιάδες δολάρια στον διακινητή τους για να τους φέρει. Νομίζω ότι η λέξη κόλλησε στο λεξιλόγιό μας λόγω γνωστής μελοδραματικής διάθεσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας ή ίσως επειδή αποδίδεται έτσι σε κάποια άλλη γλώσσα -- σε ποια; Στα αγγλικά είναι people smuggler. Και coyote, στη slang. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε κι εμείς κάτι ανάλογο; Ανθρωποδιακινητής; Λαθροδιακινητής ανθρώπων; Ανθρωπολαθρέμπορος;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Να θυμίσω ότι μεγάλο μέρος της προσφοράς του φόβου στον άνθρωπο είναι ότι τον προστατεύει από ασυλλόγιστες συμπεριφορές που θα μπορούσαν να αποβούν μοιραίες. "Μια ζωή χωρίς φόβο μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο δύσκολη, θα ήταν πάντως πολύ συντομότερη" (D. Evans). :)



Ναι, μόνο που όπως και κάθε τι άλλο έχει συγκεκριμένο ρόλο στη ζωή των ανθρώπων και συγκεκριμένα όρια, τα οποία όταν τα παραβιάσει αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. Να φοβάσαι να περάσεις το φανάρι με κόκκινο για να μην σε πατήσουν τα αυτοκίνητα είναι ένα πράγμα. Να φοβάσαι τον διπλανό σου επειδή έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα, εθνότητα, θρησκεία ή σεξουαλική προτίμηση, αυτό δε χωρίς να σε έχει πειράξει, είναι ένα άλλο.


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2009)

Σχετικά με τις δύο αντιρρήσεις του Κώστα (δουλέμπορος, ξενοφοβία):
- Με την πρώτη διαφωνώ, με την έννοια ότι γίνεται από τους ομιλητές συνειδητή _παρομοίωση _της σημερινής κατάστασης με την παλιά, όχι εξομοίωση. Αυτό φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα υπήρχε (και λέγεται ακόμα) η σύμφραση _'σύγχρονοι _δουλέμποροι'. Άρα οι ομιλητές ξέρουν ότι δεν μιλάμε για δούλους με την κυριολεκτική έννοια, αλλά με μια σύγχρονη εκδοχή της. Έτσι η λέξη κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι καθ' όλα "νόμιμη".
- Για τα _ομοφοβία _και _ξενοφοβία _: οι λέξεις υπάρχουν και δύσκολα αλλάζουν νομίζω στο κοινό λεξιλόγιο, αλλά ειδικά στην επιστημονική χρήση τους έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί ψυχολογικοποιούν κοινωνικά φαινόμενα. Ο όρος _ομοφοβία _έχει δεχτεί κριτική και στα αγγλικά και μάλιστα έχει προταθεί ο όρος 'homonegativity', ομοαρνητισμός. Για την ξενοφοβία, δεν ξέρω.

Και να προσθέσω και τον παραπλήσιο όρο heterosexism έτσι για να βρίσκεται: το να βλέπεις τα πάντα μέσα από το πρίσμα της ετεροφυλοφιλίας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Σχετικά με την αντίρρηση για τον όρο «δουλεμπόριο», συμφωνώ με την anef, αλλά όχι μόνο για τους λόγους που παραθέτει. Από τα διάφορα που έχω διαβάσει, είναι πολύ συχνό και το εξής: περνούν οι άνθρωποι τα σύνορα χωρίς να πληρώσουν τις χιλιάδες ευρώ στους δουλέμπορους, αλλά λαμβάνοντας ένα εικονικό δάνειο. Έτσι, φτάνουν στην Ευρώπη/Αμερική δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού και έχουν ήδη χρέος το οποίο αποπληρώνουν δουλεύοντας. Πολύ συχνά δε, όταν «δεν τα καταφέρνουν» γιατί δε δουλεύουν πολύ, οι δουλέμποροι απαιτούν να φέρουν από τη χώρα τους άλλα μέλη της οικογένειάς τους για να αποπληρώσουν το χρέος του αρχικού μετανάστη.


Δείτε κι εδώ: http://www.antislavery.org/homepage/antislavery/modern.htm 
http://www.ilo.org/public/english/region/asro/bangkok/child/trafficking/index.htm


Επίσης, υπάρχουν χώρες όπως π.χ. οι χώρες παραγωγής καφέ, στις οποίες οι άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν στις φυτείες (βλ. ως επί το πλείστον παιδιά) είναι άνθρωποι που είτε έχουν απαχθεί είτε έχουν πουληθεί από την οικογένειά τους για λίγα δολάρια είτε δουλεύουν για να αποπληρώσουν δήθεν χρέη της οικογένειάς τους στην πατρίδα τους.

Επομένως, μπορεί μεγάλη μερίδα μεταναστών (ωστόσο, από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, όχι η πλειοψηφία, ούτε κατά διάνοια) να μην έχει απαχθεί με το ζόρι, όπως οι μαύροι και οι Ινδιάνοι από τους δουλεμπόρους περασμένων αιώνων, ωστόσο συχνά έχει εξαναγκαστεί στη μετανάστευση με ψυχολογική βία. 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο οι λόγοι που εξωθούν κάποιον στην παράνομη μετανάστευση. Το θέμα είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ότι ο δυτικός κόσμος προσπαθεί από τη μία να επωφεληθεί από αυτήν (γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι οι εργοδότες που παίρνουν μετανάστες για φτηνά εργατικά υποκινούνται από ανθρωπιστικά συναισθήματα) και από την άλλη θέλει να σπρώξει τους ανθρώπους αυτούς κάτω από το χαλάκι να μην του χαλούν τη μόστρα.

Μονά ζυγά δικά μας δε γίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Και να προσθέσω και τον παραπλήσιο όρο heterosexism έτσι για να βρίσκεται: το να βλέπεις τα πάντα μέσα από το πρίσμα της ετεροφυλοφιλίας.


Δυστυχώς όμως το homosexism σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από το «να βλέπεις τα πάντα μέσα από το πρίσμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας», όπως λ.χ. να 'σαι ο Ψινάκης και να επιβάλλεις σε όλους και στα πάντα την ομοφυλοφιλική ατζέντα (π.χ. αποκαλώντας τον Περρή «θεά»).

Α, και μια και το θέμα τού παρόντος νήματος είναι οι εκλογές: Τα κόμματα έχουν αποθρασυνθεί τελείως — δεν φτάνει που είναι τα ίδια υπεύθυνα για την τραγική κατάντια τους, τον ευτελισμό του πολιτικού συστήματος και την ηθική απαξία των πολιτικών, έρχονται τώρα και κατηγορούν τους ψηφοφόρους για τις επιλογές που οι τελευταίοι έκαναν στις ευρωεκλογές! Τι λέτε, ωρέ!!! Για να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο...


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Palavra: συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Οι λόγοι που περιγράφεις έκαναν κάποιους ομιλητές να θέλουν να παρομοιάσουν τη σημερινή αυτή κατάσταση με το δουλεμπόριο. 

Εγώ επικεντρώθηκα στη δημιουργία της λέξης, γιατί μου φαίνεται πως μερικές φορές ζητάμε από τις λέξεις να περιέχουν κάποια αλήθεια (επιστημονική ή άλλη). Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει πάντα, αφού κρύβουν και την οπτική γωνία των ομιλητών. Για παράδειγμα η _ανατολή _και η _δύση _του ήλιου είναι μεγάλα ψέματα από επιστημονική άποψη, αλλά είναι μια χαρά λέξεις και μ' αυτές πορευόμαστε.

@ Zazula: ναι, μόνο που ο ετεροσεξισμός είναι κυρίαρχος, ενώ τον ομοσεξισμό στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον δεν τον έχω συναντήσει ποστέ (άσε που είναι απότοκο της ομοφοβίας)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Εντωμεταξύ, αυτός ο ιστότοπος στον οποίο αναφέρεται και ο Costas, μου έχει ανεβάσει το αίμα στο κεφάλι: ένας από όσους συμμετέχουν στη συζήτηση γράφει ότι δεν πρέπει να τους λένε sans-papiers, «αυτοί που δεν έχουν χαρτιά», όπως λέγονται δηλαδή στη Γαλλία οι παράνομοι μετανάστες, αλλά «λαθραίους» ή «άποικους», για να εντυπωθεί στο υποσυνείδητο των ομιλητών ότι «δεν έχουν δουλειά εδώ».

_Choisir de préférence les termes “clandestins” et “colons”, ce qui aboutira dans l’inconscient de nos interlocuteurs à : “ils n’ont rien à faire ici”._


Λέει επίσης ότι βάσει εθνικών κριτηρίων όσοι δεν είναι Ευρωπαίοι είναι αλλογενείς και δεν είναι αποδεκτοί, ακόμα και νόμιμοι να είναι, δηλαδή.

Σοβαρά; Τι μας λες; Πήγαν δηλαδή ωραία και καλά οι Γάλλοι, τα έκαναν σαν τα μούτρα τους στο Μαγκρέμπ, τους εκμεταλλεύτηκαν και τους εκμεταλλεύονται ακόμα και τώρα οι μετανάστες τους πειράζουν;


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2009)

Και μια που μιλάμε και για εκλογές, ένα κείμενο-αποτίμηση του εκλογικού αποτελέσματος του Συνασπισμού. 

Η Αριστερά ως δυνατότητα, μετά το 4,7%

Tου Nικου Γ. Ξυδακη

Πόσο σαστισμένος μπορεί να είναι ένας πολιτικός αρχηγός από το εκλογικό ποσοστό του, πόσο στριμωγμένος από την κομματική καμαρίλα, για να εμφανιστεί, τη βραδιά εκλογών, απολογούμενος για το 4,7%, σαν να θεωρεί ότι κατατροπώθηκε στον δρόμο προς τα Χειμερινά Ανάκτορα, και κυρίως, σαν να απευθύνεται στα κομματικά μέλη που τον δίκαζαν και όχι σε πολίτες που τον ψήφισαν. Ο πρόεδρος του Συνασπισμού Αλέξης Τσίπρας, συνήθως χαρωπός και άνετος, την περασμένη Κυριακή εξέπεμπε ήττα και περίσκεψη: πώς θα τα βγάλει πέρα με την εσωκομματική αντιπολίτευση, με τους ανανεωτικούς, με τους καναλοδίκες, με τους βαρυσήμαντους αναλυτές που θα καταδίκαζαν την πολιτική του.

Μα όλοι αυτοί θα τον έθαβαν χωρίς δίκη, θα τον καταδίκαζαν ακόμη κι αν έπιανε 6, 7 ή 8%, γιατί θα τον σύγκριναν με τα δημοσκοπικά διψήφια ποσοστά του περασμένου καλοκαιριού, αφενός, και γιατί δεν εγκρίνουν την πολιτική του Συνασπισμού έτσι κι αλλιώς· δεν τους αρέσει ο Συνασπισμός, τον μισούν, έτσι κινηματικός και αριστερός που κατάντησε, σχεδόν αντισυστημικός, με ροκ χιούμορ, με σκανδαλιστικά φιλελεύθερη προσέγγιση της νεολαίας και των αναδυόμενων συλλογικοτήτων, με σκουλαρίκια στο αυτί και συγχρωτισμούς με τους ανυπάκουους.

Οχι, δεν είναι Αριστερά αυτή - θα έλεγε ο Λεωνίδας Κύρκος, και όλοι οι σύντροφοι της αλήστου μνήμης EAΔΕ, της ευπειθούς ροζ Αριστεράς, της γραφικής Συμμαχίας, του ΚΚΕεσωτ-Τσαουσέσκου και της ΕΑΡ του 1,5% και του 2%. Και θα συμφωνούσαν όλοι οι καναλαστέρες και οι ξινοί αναλυτές, οι οποίοι ούτε ψηφίζουν ούτε υποστηρίζουν Αριστερά· μόνο τη χλευάζουν.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Αυτές οι αδυναμίες της Αριστεράς είναι αδυναμίες της κοινωνίας μας. Μα ακριβώς γι’ αυτές τις αδυναμίες, παρ’ όλες τις αδυναμίες, η Αριστερά, με αυτή ή την άλλη μορφή, με αυτόν ή άλλον ΣΥΝ, παραμένει αναγκαία διαρκής δυνατότητα. Ανοιχτή. Αναγκαία όσο και η ουτοπία.

Σοφό και σαφές.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

@palavra, αυτές (με τα δάνεια κλπ.) είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Εκεί το πράγμα συζητιέται. Μου θυμίζει τους Κινέζους που πήγαιναν ΗΠΑ τον 19ο αιώνα, με συμβόλαιο εξαγοράς της ελευθερίας τους μετά από π.χ. 10 χρόνια δουλειάς, ώστε να ξοφλήσουν τα "έξοδα ταξιδιού" τους. Αλλά ακόμα και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, συνήθως δεν χαρακτηρίζονται ως δούλοι αλλά ως ... δε θυμάμαι και δεν μπορώ τώρα να ψάξω. Πάντως, αν δεν κάνω σύγχυση, ονομάζονταν coolies (όχι πως αυτό αποτελεί ποιοτικό χαρακτηρισμό, απλώς σου λέω πώς μπορείς να ψάξεις την περίπτωσή τους στη Wikipedia). Αμφιβάλλω αν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπως λες, είναι η πλειοψηφία. Διάβαζα το μπλογκ του Γκάζι Καπλάνι προ καιρού. Έχει διάφορες ιστορίες μεταναστών. Δεν διάβασα ούτε μία σαν κι αυτές που λες. Αλλά και όσους έχω γνωρίσει εγώ, κανένας δεν ανήκε στην περίπτωση που περιγράφεις, που σίγουρα υπάρχει, βέβαια. Οπωσδήποτε ποτέ τα όρια ανάμεσα σε δύο οποιεσδήποτε κατηγορίες δεν είναι απολύτως σαφή και στεγανά. Αλλά από αυτό ως αυτό που λέει η anef, ότι βάζουμε ένα "σύγχρονοι" πλάι στο δουλέμποροι και ξεμπερδέψαμε, γιατί ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε, υπάρχει απόσταση μεγάλη. Η ορολογική αυστηρότητα δεν είναι σκόπιμη μόνο στη γλωσσολογία. Αρχή σοφίας ονομάτων επίσκεψις. Επιμένω στην άποψή μου και αποδίδω την άνθηση του όρου "δουλέμποροι" όχι στο μελοδραματισμό "της ελληνικής γλώσσας", αλλά των Ελλήνων. [Θα έχετε προσέξει ότι το οποιοδήποτε τηλεοπτικό ρεπορτάζ για κοινωνικά θέματα που πληγώνουν, είτε θετικά αντιμετωπίζει το θέμα του είτε αρνητικά, συνοδεύεται από μουσική επένδυση, φοβερή ή γλυκανάλατη κατά περίπτωση. Τέτοια ξεφτίλα. Αν δεν πάμε στα μπουζούκια, δεν μπορούμε.] Το "λαθρέμποροι μεταναστών", λοιπόν, μού φαίνεται αρκετά καλό, καθότι νομίζω ακριβές, μέχρις εμφανίσεως καλύτερου. Migrants' smugglers, δηλαδή. Γιατί "λαθρέμποροι" και όχι απλά "έμποροι"; Εμπόρους θα τους ονόμαζα αν ήταν νόμιμοι, πολύ απλά. 
Δουλέμπορους, αντιθέτως, θεωρώ και αποκαλώ αυτούς που φυλακίζουν π.χ. γυναίκες για πορνεία κττ., ή που απάγουν γυναίκες για αναγκαστικό γάμο (προβλήθηκε σχετική κινεζική ταινία προ καιρού στην τηλεόραση), ή εκείνους που είχαν βάλει τους Κινέζους καθυστερημένους και δούλευαν στα ασβεστοκάμινα, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Και επίσης, δούλους τους βίαια επιστρατευμένους από τους Ναζί δια του κυρίου Φριτς Ζάουκελ για τα εργοστάσια και τα στρατόπεδα εργασίας του Τρίτου Ράιχ.
@palavra και πάλι: τι συγχύζεσαι με τους (Γάλλους) φασίστες; Φασίστες είναι, τι περιμένεις να λένε; Εδώ ο Βορίδης μίλησε για ακροαριστερές συμμορίες στον Άγ. Παντελεήμονα, όταν εκεί κάνουν κουμάντο οι ακροδεξιές συμμορίες.
@nickel: πράγματι, οι αγγλισμοί είναι εύκολοι, αυτόματοι, κλπ....


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Costas, καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται απλώς ένας γενικός περιγραφικός όρος για να συνεννοούμαστε. Συμφωνώ ότι μεγάλο μέρος των μεταναστών πληρώνει για να έρθει. Ωστόσο, άλλο ένα εξίσου μεγάλο μέρος δεν πληρώνει, αλλά το παρασύρουν, με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο. Τρανό παράδειγμα οι γυναίκες που γεμίζουν τα στριπτιζάδικα και άλλα παρόμοια μέρη. Μη μου πείτε ότι μερικές ήθελαν και ήρθαν· ήθελαν. Άλλες ωστόσο παρασύρθηκαν, εξαναγκάστηκαν να εξαρτηθούν από τα ναρκωτικά για να κάνουν αυτό που τους λένε και δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν.

Οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι τις φέρνουν. Αυτούς πώς θα τους λέμε; Εμπόρους ή κάτι άλλο στην πρώτη περίπτωση και δουλεμπόρους στη δεύτερη;

Όσο για το δεύτερο: εντάξει, οι φασίστες είναι φασίστες. Εγώ όμως συγχύζομαι. Ιδίως γιατί οι περισσότεροι το παίζουν παράλληλα και χριστιανοί. Προφανώς στις δικές τους Γραφές ο πλησίον είναι αποκλειστικά Υπερβόρειος.




Costas said:


> Μερικές φορές, σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί όντως να είναι φοβία, όπως όταν κάποιος έχει φοβία με τις κατσαρίδες, τόσο που προτιμάει να μείνει κλεισμένος στην κάμαρα παρά να πάει στην κουζίνα να την αντιμετωπίσει σαν ίσος προς ίση (!).


Δεν μπορεί, έχεις κάμερα στο σπίτι μου


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Ναι, νομίζω πως μπορείς να τον αποκαλέσεις στη μια περίπτωση έτσι και στην άλλη αλλιώς, όπως κι ένας έμπορος μπορεί να κάνει νόμιμο εμπόριο μπανάνας αλλά και παράνομο. Στη μια είναι έμπορος, στην άλλη λαθρέμπορος. Τη μια εμπορεύεται λαθρομετανάστες, την άλλη δούλους. Χρήμα να βγαίνει.

Κατσαρίδες: κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν μικρός, γι' αυτό το ξέρω! Αλλά εδώ και μερικά χρόνια βρήκα άλλο χόμπι. Άμα δεν είναι μεγάλες, τις σκοτώνω με το χέρι, μπαμ και κάτω, και νιώθω μεγάλη χειραφέτηση!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Κατσαρίδες: κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν μικρός, γι' αυτό το ξέρω! Αλλά εδώ και μερικά χρόνια βρήκα άλλο χόμπι. Άμα δεν είναι μεγάλες, τις σκοτώνω με το χέρι, μπαμ και κάτω, και νιώθω μεγάλη χειραφέτηση!


Εγώ πάντως τις δύο τελευταίες που σκότωσα, πραγματικά τεράστιες, τις συνέθλιψα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη μου, που τον είχα πρόχειρο δίπλα μου. Να γιατί τα e-books δεν θα καταφέρουν ποτέ να αντικαταστήσουν πλήρως τα έντυπα βιβλία — τι να 'κανα, δηλαδή, να περιμένω να πεθάνει από την ακτινοβολία (πρώτος εγώ θα πήγαινε, άλλωστε!);


----------



## anef (Jun 17, 2009)

@ Costas: δεν θα θεωρούσα σωστή τη λέξη αν είχαμε να κάνουμε με επιστημονική ορολογία. Εδώ όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με λέξη του κοινού λεξιλογίου (ίσως λέξη των μίντια; ). Κάποιοι ομιλητές ήθελαν να τονίσουν την απέχθειά τους γι' αυτό που κάνουν αυτοί οι "έμποροι" και τους είπαν _δουλέμπορους_. Κάποιοι άλλοι σε άλλο σημείο του πλανήτη, τους είπαν coyotes θέλοντας να τους παρομοιάσουν με αυτά τα ζώα. Η παρομοίωση με ζώο δεν κάνει τη λέξη πιο έγκυρη απ' ό,τι η παρομοίωση με δούλο. Δεν υπάρχει εδώ αξίωση αλήθειας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2009)

Το '73 ήμουνα στη Μάλτα Ιούλιο και περπατάγαμε στην Gzira με τον Μαλτέζο που με φιλοξενούσε και είχε τόσο πολλές που περπατούσε με τις ποδάρες του και σε κάθε του βήμα, που λέει ο λόγος, συνέθλιβε κι από μια με τα πέδιλά του. Χλαπ, χλουπ!


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2009)

@anef: το κογιότ είναι μεταφορά. Το δουλέμπορος, ακυρολεξία. Λες, αν τους έλεγαν εδώ στην Ελλάδα π.χ. τσακάλια, να έγραφα ότι "δεν είναι τσακάλια, καθότι είναι άνθρωποι και άρα ανήκουν σε άλλο είδος θηλαστικού"; Θα έτρωγα σφαλιάρα. Στο κογιότ δεν σηκώνει αξίωση αλήθειας, όντως και φυσικά. Στο δουλέμπορος, σηκώνει και παρασηκώνει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Πάντως, στο πλαίσιο του human trafficking, υπάρχουν ήδη οι «επίσημοι» όροι *διακινητές ανθρώπων* και *διακινητές μεταναστών*. Οπότε, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε.


----------



## anef (Jun 17, 2009)

@ Costas: Μα γι' αυτό μίλησα και για το επίθετο "σύγχρονος" που μπαίνει μπροστά, σαν _ένδειξη _ότι πρόκειται ακριβώς για μεταφορά (και όχι βέβαια σαν σκόπιμη προσθήκη για να ξεμπερδεύουμε). Μπορεί να διαφωνείς με την επιλογή να γίνει αυτή κι όχι μια άλλη μεταφορά, να τη χαρακτηρίσεις μελοδραματική κλπ. όπως και κάνεις, αλλά η λέξη παραμένει κατά τη γνώμη μου σωστή σε συγκεκριμένα συγκείμενα.

Εκτός αυτού, δεν πρόκειται για ελληνική πρωτοτυπία. Εδώ π.χ., στο περιοδικό red pepper, μιλάει επίσης για ανθρώπους που πλήρωσαν για να πάνε στο ΗΒ αλλά στο τέλος κατάντησαν 'δούλοι'. Eδώ επίσης μιλάει για παρομοίωση της δουλείας με τη μισθωτή εργασία (Κι εδώ θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς: πώς μπορεί να είσαι δούλος αφού παίρνεις μισθό; Γίνεται, γιατί πρόκειται για μεταφορά.)

Και για να το πω μ' ένα παράδειγμα:
Με ποια κριτήρια ο χασάπης (μτφ.-π.χ. Χασάπης των Βαλκανίων) παρομοιάζεται με τον κανονικό χασάπη και αυτό είναι μεταφορά, ενώ ο (σύγχρονος) δουλέμπορος όταν παρομοιάζεται με τον παλιό κλασικό δουλέμπορο είναι ανακρίβεια;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Εδώ ο Βορίδης μίλησε για ακροαριστερές συμμορίες στον Άγ. Παντελεήμονα, όταν εκεί κάνουν κουμάντο οι ακροδεξιές συμμορίες.


Για να το λες κάτι θα ξέρεις. Πάντως εμένα τα ξαδέλφια μου, μετά από μια ολόκληρη ζωή στην καρδιά του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, σηκώθηκαν κι έφυγαν, μετοίκησαν, μετανάστευσαν γι' άλλη γειτονιά εξίσου "προαιρετικά-υποχρεωτικά" όπως οι νεοέρχομενοι αλλοδαποί. Και "ξεσπιτώθηκαν" (έτσι το λένε) ούτε από φόβο από ακροδεξιές συμμορίες ούτε γιατί αποστρέφονται γενικώς και αορίστως τους ξένους. Απλώς στη δημοκρατία οι πολίτες μπορούν να έχουν το δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορούν και μετά τις 7 το απόγευμα.


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αν πρέπει να πληρώσεις μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ (λίγες για μας, γι' αυτούς μια περιουσία) για να κάνεις ένα απίστευτα επικίνδυνο ταξίδι όπου κινδυνεύεις από ό,τι μπορεί να σου ρίξει πάνω σου η κακή σου η τύχη και σε περιμένει αυτό που σε περιμένει στον προορισμό σου (αν φτάσεις τελικά), τότε, σκλάβος είσαι. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι μετά από τόσα χρόνια που κρατά αυτή η ιστορία, δεν έχουν φτάσει στις πατρίδες των λαθρομεταναστών διηγήσεις για όσα συμβαίνουν με τους διακινητές/λαθρέμπορους/δουλέμπορους αλλά και την κατάσταση στις "χώρες υποδοχής". 
Νομίζω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι κάνουν μια επιλογή και μακάρι να μην βρεθώ ποτέ σε τέτοια θέση. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι κάποιος αφήνει τον τόπο του, την οικογένεια, τους φίλους του, τα πάντα του έτσι αβασάνιστα. Μάλλον εκεί που βρίσκεται, ίσως και να θεωρεί ότι καλύτερα να ρισκάρει προσπαθώντας για κάτι καλύτερο παρά να ρισκάρει καθημερινά με πολιτικές διώξεις/θάνατο από απλές ασθένειες/βόμβες/συμμορίες/παρανοϊκούς θρησκευτικούς νόμους... αμέτρητα άλλα πράγματα.
Για τα παραπάνω και πολλά ακόμα που δεν προλαβαίνω να απαριθμήσω, νομίζω ότι για... "μεταμοντέρνο δουλεμπόριο" μιλάμε. Καταλαβαίνω, Κώστα, τι εννοείς με όσα λες περί ακρίβειας των ονομάτων που χρησιμοποιούμε και χοντρικά δεν διαφωνώ. Μάλλον όμως χρειάζεται να βρούμε και μια λέξη γι' αυτόν που δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να φορέσει μόνος του της αλυσίδες, οικειοθελώς, γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει με όσους πληρώνουν κι από πάνω για να περάσουν αυτόν τον γολγοθά...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Μου θυμίζει τους Κινέζους που πήγαιναν ΗΠΑ τον 19ο αιώνα, με συμβόλαιο εξαγοράς της ελευθερίας τους μετά από π.χ. 10 χρόνια δουλειάς, ώστε να ξοφλήσουν τα "έξοδα ταξιδιού" τους. Αλλά ακόμα και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, συνήθως δεν χαρακτηρίζονται ως δούλοι αλλά ως ... δε θυμάμαι και δεν μπορώ τώρα να ψάξω


indentured servants


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, στο πλαίσιο του human trafficking, υπάρχουν ήδη οι «επίσημοι» όροι *διακινητές ανθρώπων* και *διακινητές μεταναστών*. Οπότε, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε.



Θα γίνω κουραστικός αν ζητήσω μερικά παραδείγματα που να καταδεικνύουν ότι οι όροι αυτοί έχουν καταστεί "επίσημοι"; Χωρίς την προσθήκη επιθέτου ή επιρρήματος (παράνομος/ παρανόμως) οι όροι αυτοί δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβείς: και τα ΚΤΕΛ διακινούν ανθρώπους και μεταξύ αυτών οπωσδήποτε και μετανάστες.

Άσχετο ίσως, αλλά να πούμε ότι το trafficking αποδίδεται (συνήθως, π.χ. οδηγία 2004/81) ως "εμπορία".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2009)

Παλιότερη συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=30208#post30208.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Καμιά αντίρρηση, η «εμπορία ανθρώπων» είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη από την «διακίνηση ανθρώπων», παρότι και η δεύτερη δίνει έγκυρα αποτελέσματα. Π.χ.
http://www.mfa.gr/www.mfa.gr/Articles/el-GR/19032007_SB1417.htm
http://www.petsalnikos.gr/om25.htm
http://athens.usembassy.gov/root/pdfs/traffickingintrogr07.pdf

Ωστόσο, στην αναζήτηση που έκαναν βρήκα περισσότερες σελίδες με _διακινητές ανθρώπων_ από _έμποροι ανθρώπων_, οπότε θεώρησα ότι είναι ένας πολύ κομιλφό όρος για όσους δεν θέλουν να τους πουν _δουλέμπορους_. Γι' αυτό και τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 17, 2009)

σημερινό (και ηρωικό :)) Έχει απ' όλα: και trafficking και παράνομη διακίνηση και σκέτη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 17, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως nickel, Ζαζ και tsioutsiou για τις χρησιμότατες και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες παραπομπές.

Θα προσπαθήσω βιαστικά να εξηγήσω γιατί θεωρώ ότι η "εμπορία" υπερέχει ποιοτικά της "διακίνησης" για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Ο όρος "εμπορία ανθρώπων" καθιστά άμεσα σαφές το παράνομο της δραστηριότητας, καθόσον σύμφωνα με τις σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις (ηθικής και δικαίου) ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει το αντικείμενο εμπορίας· αντιθέτως, η διακίνηση χωρίς προσδιορισμό αναφέρεται σε μια δραστηριότητα που καταρχήν είναι καθόλα νόμιμη (μεταφορά προσώπων). Βεβαίως, δεν μπορεί να αποκλεισθεί το ενδεχόμενο κάποια στιγμή λόγω συγκεκριμένης χρήσης η λέξη να υποστεί σημασιολογική δείνωση και να ταυτιστεί με την εν λόγω παράνομη δραστηριότητα. 
Η διακίνηση είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, γιατί έχει καθιερωμένες χρήσεις και "ευγενείς" (διακίνηση ιδεών) και "απαξιωτικές" (διακίνηση παράνομων ουσιών). Δεν θα επιθυμούσα να ταυτιστεί με την εμπορία ανθρώπων (αλλά βέβαια τα προσωπικά γούστα δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο στο τι θα προτιμήσουν οι χρήστες της γλώσσας στο μέλλον), γιατί έτσι θα περιοριζόταν απελπιστικά το εύρος των χρήσεων μιας λέξης που σήμερα έχει αρκετές (και δυνητικά ακόμη περισσότερες). Εάν πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε για την εμπορία ανθρώπων, θα προτιμούσα να μιλήσουμε για "παράνομη διακίνηση". 
Τέλος, αν επιλέξουμε τον "διακινητή" επισημαίνω ότι θα υπάρχει ένα πρόσθετο σημασιολογικό πρόβλημα, η σχετική αμφισημία του όρου: ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να ταυτιστεί το trafficking και η μεταφορά, ενώ ο όρος πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει όλες τις δραστηριότητες που σχετίζονται με την εμπορία προσώπων. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητο να προκληθεί κίνδυνος σύγχυσης μεταξύ διακινητή/ εμπόρου και διακινητή/ μεταφορέα λαθρομεταναστών.

Αυτά, προς το παρόν, και συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία...


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται καλή η διακίνηση, με την έννοια ότι ο έμπορος κανονικά είναι κύριος του είδους που εμπορεύεται, ενώ ο διακινητής απλώς μεσολαβεί και κάνει τη μεταφορά. Τώρα, μπαίνει το ζήτημα τού να είναι ευκρινές το παράνομο της διακίνησης. Αν (λέω: *αν*) δεχτούμε ότι ο διακινητής δεν είναι αναγκαστικά παράνομος, ενώ το trafficking σημαίνει αυτομάτως κάτι παράνομο, μήπως τότε, για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, λαθροδιακινητής; Αν όμως ήταν νόμιμος, δεν θα τον λέγαμε μεταφορέα; Τελικά, πόσο ισχύει ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγχυσης διακινητή και μεταφορέα, που λέει ο Ρογήριος; Νομίζω, λίγο.

@tsioutsiou: 1) (indentured): Μπράβο, ναι! Η Λεξιλογία έχει μεγάλο πλούτο! 2) Αγ. Παντελεήμονας: οι εμπειρίες του καθενός είναι διαφορετικές. Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω εκείνες των ξαδέρφων σου. Έχω κι εγώ φίλους που ζουν εκεί από δεκαετίες, και το βιώνουν αλλιώς (όχι ευχάριστα, βεβαίως, αλλά αλλιώς). Αν ζούσα ακριβώς εκεί (ζω παραδίπλα), θα μπορούσα να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου άποψη. Αλλά εγώ δεν μίλησα γι' αυτό, απλώς αναφέρθηκα στο αν κάνουν κουμάντο (προκειμένου για αριστερές vs. δεξιές συμμορίες) οι αριστερές ή οι δεξιές. Τα ξαδέρφια σου μάλλον αναφέρονται στους μετανάστες, που δεν είναι ούτε δεξιοί ούτε αριστεροί, οπότε μιλάμε για άλλο θέμα.

@anef: 1) Με αυτή τη λογική, κάθε ανακρίβεια ή άστοχη περιγραφή είναι μια μεταφορά; Και πόσο βοηθάει πρακτικά αυτό; 2) Για τη μισθωτή "δουλεία": το "μισθωτή" προσδιορίζει την ειδοποιό διαφορά της από την κλασική δουλεία. Το "σύγχρονη" (δουλεμπορία), όχι. Διότι το εριζόμενο δεν είναι το σύγχρονη/παλιότερη, αλλά το δουλ-. Άλλωστε, και κυρίως, ο όρος "μισθωτή δουλεία" είναι πολεμικής υφής. Μισθωτή εργασία είναι ο ακριβής όρος.

@curry: Δεν είναι σκλάβος ο ήρωας του Αμέρικα, Αμέρικα, παρά το "απίστευτο ταξίδι" του. Ίσα-ίσα, θα μπορούσες να πεις πως δραπετεύει από τη "δουλεία" της υπανάπτυξης και της απουσίας προοπτικής προς ένα καλύτερο μέλλον, με όπλο την ελπίδα και τα κότσια του, έτοιμος για τα πάντα. Ξέρει τι θα αντιμετωπίσει, αλλά ανήκει στο θαρραλέο εκείνο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού που λέει "καλύτερα μιας ώρας...", και ό,τι προκύψει. Είναι κατεξοχήν ελεύθερος! Εγώ αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω για να κακολογήσω τους μετανάστες, παρά ίσα-ίσα για να τους τιμήσω. Ο χαρακτηρισμός "δούλοι" τους προσβάλλει, IMHO.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2009)

To link του nickel από την usembassy (σελ. 9 του παρόντος νήματος, ανάρτηση 88, λινκ αρ. 3) αναπτύσσει πλήρως τι συνιστά δουλεία (ή υποτέλεια ή οφειλή χρέους), και, αρνητικά, τι όχι.


----------



## curry (Jun 18, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον και σχετικό με τη συζήτηση, από την Ελευθεροτυπία.

 Της ΙΩΑΝΝΑΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΧΟΥ

Μία διαφορετική προσέγγιση για τη μετανάστευση στην Ελλάδα προσφέρει το γαλλικό περιοδικό «Μετανάστευση» στο τελευταίο του τεύχος, που εστιάζει στις διαστάσεις του θέματος στη χώρα μας και παρουσιάστηκε πρόσφατα στη Γαλλική Σχολή Αθηνών.

Θέλοντας να ξεφύγει από τις μέχρι σήμερα έρευνες που ασχολήθηκαν με τη νομιμοποίηση, την οικονομική συμβολή, τα στατιστικά στοιχεία καθώς και τις κοινωνιολογικές μελέτες διαφόρων ομάδων μεταναστών, οι Μάρτιν Μπάλντουιν Εντουαρτς, συντονιστής της έκδοσης και συνδιευθυντής του Μεσογειακού Παρατηρητηρίου Μετανάστευσης του Παντείου και η ερευνήτρια Κατερίνα Αποστολάτου επιχείρησαν μια ιστορική ανάγνωση της μετανάστευσης στην Ελλάδα, καλύπτοντας έτσι το σχετικό κενό στη βιβλιογραφία. Και τα ευρήματά τους είναι πράγματι ανέλπιστα.

Ετσι διαπιστώνεται ότι από τις αρχές του περασμένου αιώνα η χώρα μας έχει αφενός δεχτεί και αφετέρου εξάγει μεγάλο αριθμό μεταναστών και επιπλέον έγινε μάρτυρας μιας από τις μεγαλύτερες ανταλλαγές πληθυσμών που έγιναν στην Ευρώπη τον 20ό αιώνα. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι μάλιστα ότι αυτές οι μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών συνδέθηκαν στενά με την εθνικότητα και τη θρησκεία. Οι εμπειρογνώμονες, λοιπόν, με αυτή την αγνοημένη ιστορική παράμετρο, καταρρίπτουν τη γενικευμένη παραδοχή ότι η μετά το 1991 μετανάστευση είναι νέο φαινόμενο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, η οποία επιχειρεί να συγκαλύψει τόσο την ανεπιτυχή πολιτική του ελληνικού κράτους όσο και τις αρνητικές κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις. Με την ίδια σε βάθος χρόνου ιστορική μελέτη δίνεται και απάντηση στο κατά πόσο οι Ελληνες είναι ή δεν είναι ρατσιστές, αφού τόσο οι σύγχρονες πολιτικές των ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων όσο και οι κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις είναι δέσμιες αυτού του παρελθόντος και έχουν κεντρικό άξονα τις κυριάρχες παραδοχές για το πώς διαμορφώθηκε το ελληνικό έθνος. Με λίγα λόγια είναι ο εθνοκεντρισμός και η εθνικότητα, οι παράγοντες που ακόμη καθορίζουν τις αντιλήψεις μας για τη μετανάστευση, όπως διαμορφώθηκαν κατά την περίοδο της ανταλλαγής πληθυσμών το 1922. Τότε, όπως και τώρα, οι «αλλογενείς» κάτοικοι της Ελλάδας θεωρούνταν απειλή για την κοινωνική σταθερότητα και την εθνική ομοιογένεια και ήταν κάθε άλλο παρά ευπρόσδεκτοι. Κι ακόμη «τότε όπως και τώρα η αναγωγή των προσφύγων σε δευτεροκλασάτους κατοίκους -κι ας ήταν πολύ επιτυχημένοι οικονομικά στην Ανατολή- τους καθιστούσε μια απελπισμένη και εκμεταλλεύσιμη εργατική δύναμη από την οποία οι γηγενείς επωφελήθηκαν γενναιόδωρα». Με αυτά τα κριτήρια η αντίδραση των Ελλήνων στην απειλή που συνιστούν οι ξένοι περιγράφεται καλύτερα ως ξενοφοβία και έτσι εξηγείται η αλβανοφοβία της δεκαετίας του '90, η οποία με τη σειρά της έδωσε τη σκυτάλη στην ισλαμοφοβία που αρχίζει να διαμορφώνεται σήμερα.

*«Η Ελλάδα σκοπίμως δεν χαράσσει μια μεταναστευτική πολιτική στο πλαίσιο της ευρωπαϊκής ιδέας που είναι η κοινωνική ένταξη των ξένων εργατών γιατί έτσι μπορεί να τους εκμεταλλεύεται περισσότερο και από την άλλη τη βολεύει να κάνει λόγο για απρόσκλητους μουσαφίρηδες, για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Γι' αυτό και αποσιωπάται ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των μεταναστών που βρίσκονται άτυπα στη χώρα έχει έρθει νόμιμα και το γεγονός ότι παραμένουν σε εκκρεμότητα οφείλεται στο ότι δεν πραγματοποιεί προγράμματα νομιμοποίησης, όπως αυτό που έγινε στα τέλη του 1990 και οδήγησε στην τακτοποίηση περίπου 462.000 αλλοδαπών για το εξάμηνο που διήρκεσε η λευκή κάρτα», *μας εξηγεί ο κ. Εντουαρτς για το πώς αντανακλάται στη σύγχρονη ελληνική πολιτική πραγματικότητα η αντίληψη που έχει διαμορφωθεί ιστορικά από το 1922 για τη μετανάστευση.

Η εθνικότητα αποτελεί αποφασιστικό στοιχείο στη διαχείριση της μετανάστευσης, όπως καταδεικνύουν και άλλες μελέτες που περιλαμβάνονται στο ίδιο τεύχος. Συγκεκριμένα συγκρίνοντας την υποδοχή αλλογενών και ομογενών μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα συμπεραίνεται ότι οι μετανάστες με ελληνική εθνική καταγωγή έχουν προνομιακή μεταχείριση σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους με αποτέλεσμα τη σαφώς πιο επιτυχημένη ένταξή τους. 

Τα έντονα δικά μου.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πράγματι. Διαβάστε σχετικά και στο διαδικτυακό διαβατήριο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 18, 2009)

curry said:


> Ενδιαφέρον και σχετικό με τη συζήτηση, από την Ελευθεροτυπία.
> 
> Της ΙΩΑΝΝΑΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΧΟΥ
> 
> ...


Πού είναι τα ανέλπιστα; :) Και στο τέλος τα μπερδεύει κιόλας: Ακριβώς, οι τότε μετακινήσεις ήταν με βάση την εθνικότητα και τη θρησκεία, ενώ η σύγχρονη είναι νέο φαινόμενο ως προς τη μαζική εισροή αλλοεθνών στο ελληνικό κράτος, αλλά και ως προϊόν διαφορετικού φαινομένου παγκοσμίως.


----------



## anef (Jun 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> @anef: 1) Με αυτή τη λογική, κάθε ανακρίβεια ή άστοχη περιγραφή είναι μια μεταφορά; Και πόσο βοηθάει πρακτικά αυτό;



Όχι (ίσως κακώς επέμεινα τόσο πολύ στη μεταφορά και αποπροσανατόλισα το θέμα). Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι η λέξη _δουλέμπορος _είναι μια λέξη με θέση, θέση με την οποία μπορεί να διαφωνείς ή να συμφωνείς, όχι ανακρίβεια ή άστοχη περιγραφή. Πολλές περιγραφές είναι περιγραφές με θέση. 
Άλλο παράδειγμα, πάλι από αυτό το νήμα είναι η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης_ (που δεν περιέχει καμιά μεταφορά). Είναι μια λέξη από την πλευρά της Δύσης, μια λέξη φορτισμένη, με θέση. Στα παραδείγματα που δίνει ο Νίκελ εδώ, φαίνεται καθαρά ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες λέξεις ή φράσεις που δεν έχουν την ίδια θέση, π.χ. _μετανάστης χωρίς χαρτιά_. Έτσι, λοιπόν, κτγμ η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _δεν είναι άστοχη, ανακριβής ή λάθος, αλλά λέξη με θέση που προσωπικά μπορεί να μην υποστηρίζω. Το επιχείρημα της μεταφοράς έχει αξία μόνο στο βαθμό που δείχνει (με το "σύγχρονος") ότι οι μετανάστες απλώς παρομοιάζονται με σκλάβους. Λες ότι το 'σύγχρονος' δεν έχει αυτή την έννοια, αλλά μόνο τη χρονική. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως αναφορά στην παλιότερη δηλ. 'πραγματική' δουλεία, μπορεί όμως να κάνω λάθος.

@curry: το κομμάτι του άρθρου που έχεις τονίσει με έντονα μου θύμισε την ταινία του Ken Loach, το It's a free world, όπου περιγράφεται αντίστοιχη κατάσταση εκμετάλλευσης της φτηνής εργασίας των μεταναστών στη Βρετανία.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2009)

anef said:


> Άλλο παράδειγμα, πάλι από αυτό το νήμα είναι η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης_ (που δεν περιέχει καμιά μεταφορά). Είναι μια λέξη από την πλευρά της Δύσης, μια λέξη φορτισμένη, με θέση.
> @curry: το κομμάτι του άρθρου που έχεις τονίσει με έντονα μου θύμισε την ταινία του Ken Loach, το It's a free world, όπου περιγράφεται αντίστοιχη κατάσταση εκμετάλλευσης της φτηνής εργασίας των μεταναστών στη Βρετανία.



Γιαυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει και το σύνθημα «κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος»!

Όσο για την ταινία που λες, τη θυμάμαι και μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

anef said:


> φαίνεται καθαρά ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες λέξεις ή φράσεις που δεν έχουν την ίδια θέση, π.χ. _μετανάστης χωρίς χαρτιά_. Έτσι, λοιπόν, κτγμ η λέξη _λαθρομετανάστης _δεν είναι άστοχη, ανακριβής ή λάθος, αλλά λέξη με θέση που προσωπικά μπορεί να μην υποστηρίζω.


Διαρκώς γίνεται από κάποιες πλευρές προσπάθεια μετατοπισμού του προβλήματος, ακόμα και με πλασματικά θέματα. Οι λαθρεπιβάτες δεν είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα με το αν χαρακτηρίζονται "λαθρεπιβάτες" ή "επιβάτες χωρίς εισιτήριο ή διαβατήριο", άλλο αν, με αυτή την υποτιθέμενη θέση-περιγραφή, θα ήταν μια καλή δικαιολογία να κάνεις και καβγά από πάνω άμα σε πιάσουν να παρανομείς, ανάλογα με το θράσος του καθενός. Ούτε έχει το Κόμμα Ελλήνων Κυνηγών με τους "λαθροθήρες" ή "κυνηγούς χωρίς άδεια", "παράνομους κυνηγούς". 

@Elsa
'Οσο για το σύνθημα «κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος», κανένας ακτιβιστής δεν μπορεί να μου στερήσει το δικαίωμά μου να *λαθροβιώ*! Αλλά τόσο ξέρουν. :)


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 19, 2009)

> 'Όσο για το σύνθημα «κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος», κανένας ακτιβιστής δεν μπορεί να μου στερήσει το δικαίωμά μου να *λαθροβιώ*! Αλλά τόσο ξέρουν. :)



Νομίζω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό και σημασιολογικά και πολιτικά, εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά. 
Το «κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος» είναι μια δήλωση που εκφράζει μια οντολογική αρχή, κτγ εντελώς στοιχειώδη. Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις εσύ εμπεριέχει συνειδητή πολιτική επιλογή. Θα μπορούσε να περιγράφει έναν ιδεαλιστή μποέμ που πετάει τα χαρτιά του στο ποτάμι. :)

Όσο για τον ακτιβισμό, συμφωνώ ότι είναι πολύ σύνθετος, αλλά είναι νομίζω άδικο να κατηγορούνται οι ακτιβιστές επειδή επέλεξαν ένα δύσβατο δρόμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> αλλά είναι νομίζω άδικο να κατηγορούνται οι ακτιβιστές επειδή επέλεξαν ένα δύσβατο δρόμο.


Δεν ξέρω πια αν είναι δύσβατος.


----------



## anef (Jun 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Διαρκώς γίνεται από κάποιες πλευρές προσπάθεια μετατοπισμού του προβλήματος, ακόμα και με πλασματικά θέματα. Οι λαθρεπιβάτες δεν είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα με το αν χαρακτηρίζονται "λαθρεπιβάτες"...



Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοείς με το "κάποιες πλευρές" και την "προσπάθεια μετατοπισμού του προβλήματος". Επειδή παραθέτεις δικό μου απόσπασμα, δεν προσπαθώ να μετατοπίσω κανένα πρόβλημα. Ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε για ένα θέμα πολιτικό, και καταλήξαμε (από επαγγελματική διαστροφή υποθέτω) να μιλάμε για το ίδιο θέμα και από γλωσσική πλευρά. Το ζήτημα ιδεολογίας και γλώσσας δεν είναι πλασματικό θέμα, είναι θέμα που το μελετούν επιστήμονες σε όλο το φάσμα των κοινωνικών επιστημών.

Επίσης, το λαθρο- δεν είναι 'πρόβλημα' σε κάθε λέξη που εμφανίζεται. Τα κοινωνικά συμφραζόμενα το κάνουν ή δεν το κάνουν πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι ίδιοι οι μετανάστες δεν προτιμούν αυτή τη λέξη γιατί θεωρούν ότι εδραιώνει την αντίληψη της κοινωνίας ότι έχουν εγκληματίσει, ότι έχουν κάνει κάτι κακό. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο Costas θεωρεί ότι το 'δουλεμπόριο' τους αποδυναμώνει αφού τους υποβιβάζει στη θέση του δούλου (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

anef said:


> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοείς με το "κάποιες πλευρές" και την "προσπάθεια μετατοπισμού του προβλήματος".
> 
> Το ζήτημα ιδεολογίας και γλώσσας δεν είναι πλασματικό θέμα, είναι θέμα που το μελετούν επιστήμονες σε όλο το φάσμα των κοινωνικών επιστημών.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι ίδιοι οι μετανάστες δεν προτιμούν αυτή τη λέξη γιατί θεωρούν ότι εδραιώνει την αντίληψη της κοινωνίας ότι έχουν εγκληματίσει, ότι έχουν κάνει κάτι κακό. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο Costas θεωρεί ότι το 'δουλεμπόριο' τους αποδυναμώνει αφού τους υποβιβάζει στη θέση του δούλου (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά).


1. Εννοώ γενικά όσοι εστιάζουν σε αυτή την πλαστή κατά τη γνώμη μου πλευρά. 
2. Ασφαλώς δεν είναι. Αυτό όμως σε τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει να κατασκευάζονται σε αυτό το πεδίο ιδεολογικές προκαταλήψεις των ίδιων των επιστημόνων. Και επειδή ξεφεύγει και από την αυστηρότητα της στενής γλωσσολογίας, προσφέρεται.
3.Ίσως τότε θα έπρεπε να θαυμάσω το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των μεταναστών, μόνο που νομίζω ότι αυτό που είπα "κάποιες πλευρές" φροντίζει πρώτο για λογαριασμό τους ή και ερήμην τους να "προσβάλλεται". "Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο Costas θεωρεί ότι το 'δουλεμπόριο' τους αποδυναμώνει στη θέση του δούλου", όπως λες. Ακριβώς, ο Costas, εσύ ή εγώ, όχι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι που έχουν άλλες ζωτικές σκοτούρες. :)


----------



## anef (Jun 19, 2009)

Ως προς το (3): το άκουσα από εκπρόσωπο μεταναστών να το λέει, ο οποίος βέβαια ήταν μορφωμένος και μιλούσε πολύ καλά ελληνικά. Φυσικά, οι χιλιάδες μετανάστες που δε μιλάνε γρυ ελληνικά και που ζουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες, όχι, δεν ασχολούνται με το ζήτημα. Θα έχουν όλο τον καιρό να το σκεφτούν αν τύχει και μείνουν στην Ελλάδα και τα παιδιά τους, που θα γεννηθούν εδώ, δεν θα έχουν ελληνική ιθαγένεια. 

Ως προς τις "πλευρές" που μιλάνε όπως λες για λογαριασμό ή ερήμην τους: η ενασχόληση με την κατασκευή της εικόνας του μετανάστη μέσα από τη γλώσσα αφορά κατεξοχήν τη δική μας κοινωνία, οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον μιλάω εκ μέρους μου γιατί πιστεύω ότι το θέμα με αφορά. Αυτό ως προς τη γλώσσα. Ως προς τα άλλα ζητήματα, προτιμάς ανθρώπους στις χώρες υποδοχής μεταναστών που θα κάθονται και θα παρακολουθούν αδιάφοροι; Αν δεν παρακολουθούν αδιάφοροι και θέλουν κάτι να κάνουν αναπόφευκτα θα εντάξουν το ζήτημα στη δική τους οπτική, δε γίνεται αλλιώς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

anef said:


> προτιμάς ανθρώπους στις χώρες υποδοχής μεταναστών που θα κάθονται και θα παρακολουθούν αδιάφοροι; Αν δεν παρακολουθούν αδιάφοροι και θέλουν κάτι να κάνουν αναπόφευκτα θα εντάξουν το ζήτημα στη δική τους οπτική, δε γίνεται αλλιώς.


Αν μου πήγαιναν οι αδιάφοροι, θα είχα αδιαφορήσει πριν καν αρχίσει αυτή η κουβέντα εδώ. Αλλά και επειδή επίσης δεν παρακολουθώ αδιάφορος, διαφωνώ ξεκάθαρα σε διάφορα που γίνονται και λέγονται στο ζήτημα. Τώρα για τη γλώσσα, ειδικότερα, όπως είπα νομίζω ότι στο "λαθρομετανάστης" δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα στιγματισμού και το θεωρώ μάλλον κατασκευή όσων ψάχνουν να βρούν. (Εσύ δικαιολογημένα, βέβαια, προτιμάς το "anef αδείας" :)) Αντίθετα κάνει μπαμ στην γλωσσική κρατική πολιτική το φρέσκο "επανεισδοχή" (που λογικά θα έπρεπε να λέγεται μόνο από τη χώρα προέλευσης του μετανάστη στην οποία επιστρέφει) που είναι πέρα και από το τραβηγμένο "επαναπροώθηση".


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2009)

Δε βρήκα τίποτα που να μην το ήξερα στο άρθρο της Σωτήρχου, ούτε διάβασα κανένα ανέλπιστο (τι άστοχο επίθετο!) εύρημα. Θεωρώ δε αυτό το άρθρο τόσο κακογραμμένο και μπανάλ, ώστε (θέλω να) πιστεύω ότι δεν αποδίδει σωστά την εργασία των δύο ερευνητών. Αλλιώς, τόσο το χειρότερο γι' αυτούς. Ακούστε (τα φορμαρίσματα δικά μου): "Γι' αυτό και αποσιωπάται ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των μεταναστών που βρίσκονται *άτυπα* στη χώρα έχει έρθει *νόμιμα* και το γεγονός ότι παραμένουν σε εκκρεμότητα οφείλεται στο ότι [η Ελλάδα] δεν πραγματοποιεί προγράμματα *νομιμοποίησης*...": ειλικρινά, ελπίζω το παράθεμα να μην είναι πιστό, αφού προσκρούει στους κανόνες της τυπικής λογικής. Αν όμως είναι όντως πιστό, τότε έχω να πω ότι οι μετανάστες χρειάζονται επειγόντως καλύτερο συνήγορο, που να ξέρει να στήσει τουλάχιστον μια φράση χωρίς τόσο κραυγαλέες εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις.

@"Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος!" Μα δεν ονομάζονται λαθράνθρωποι, λαθρομετανάστες ονομάζονται. Λαθραίος θα ήταν ένας άνθρωπος, αν υπήρχε νόμιμη (και παράνομη) βιολογική γέννηση. Οι νόθοι, ας πούμε, ήταν άλλοτε οιονεί λαθράνθρωποι. Ευτυχώς, έχουν εξισωθεί νομικά με τα 'γνήσια' τέκνα. Το σωστό σύνθημα λοιπόν, σημασιολογικά, θα ήταν "κανένας μετανάστης δεν είναι λαθραίος!", μόνο που θα είχε δείκτη αληθείας ίσο με σχεδόν 0. Με τόσο φτηνά ταχυδακτυλουργικά, με τέτοιες λαθροχειρίες, δεν πείθεται κανένας. Ειλικρινά, οι μετανάστες χρειάζονται, αξίζουν και δικαιούνται καλύτερους, πιο συγκροτημένους συνηγόρους. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί θα καταδέχονταν να βάλουν στο στόμα τους ένα τέτοιο φτηνιάρικο σύνθημα.


----------

